# Databook IV Discussion Thread



## Reznor (Mar 1, 2015)

This is a continuation thread, the old thread is *Here*

This is a continuation thread, the old thread is *Here*


----------



## Seelentau (Mar 1, 2015)

Another day, another weird translation. This time it's 仮面を被った極端に無口な男だが、常に冷静にして冷徹。 in Kushimaru's .
I have "He's an extremely quiet, mask-wearing man, but constantly calm and cool-headed.", but I have no idea if that's correct. The だが and the にして confuses me.


----------



## Trojan (Mar 1, 2015)

> Ninja registration number: --
> Birthday: 18th November (Age at death unknown, Scorpion)



it's actually 24


----------



## Seelentau (Mar 1, 2015)

Ah yes, I forgot to change that, thanks


----------



## OrganicDinosaur (Mar 2, 2015)

I'm currently back on Kakashi Hiden novel translation. I will be back to do requests on my break between ch. 7 and ch.8. 

I don't have much else I am enthused to translate, so I will just pick things off the request queue whenever I pop back in?

Sooo...see you guys in a day or two?


----------



## Knyght (Mar 2, 2015)

Aye, ma'am.

I've gone and added a "Delayed Translations" section to the Report for character profiles of 4+ pages so people know that translators are focusing on smaller entries and why. Seemed pointless to have them in requests when they'll probably be ignored for quite some time.


----------



## Seelentau (Mar 2, 2015)

And another stupid translation. I don't know why, but recently, I'm always picking the weird ones. Would be nice if my fellow translators could proofread what I wrote, because I'm not even half sure of it. ^^'

Oh and I will do the stuff about Sasuke Sarutobi next, because there was some confusion about him. That's why I did Mangetsu first, but I didn't think his article would be so complicated for me. .___.


----------



## Trojan (Mar 2, 2015)

I am actually loving this idea of doing the 7 swordsmen.


----------



## Seelentau (Mar 3, 2015)

Yes, me too. I'm the kind of person that wants to finish these things in an order. First all shinobi swordsmen, then all jinchuriki, then all kage or so. But as I said, next up is the Sasuke Sarutobi stuff (probably tonight, but who knows~).


----------



## OrganicDinosaur (Mar 3, 2015)

KK, back from translating Kakashi Hiden chappie, so now I can resume my translation queue!!

What's new?

@Seelentau, did you still need help, or was that DB entry translation thing resolved?

Otherwise, I'm going to start clearing out more requests....

So now would be the time to hit me up if you have short and snappy mini-jutsus or something...

@Knuckle, I'll fix Hamura's entry, so put him in my queue. Also, what happened to Hashirama's entry? The link doesn't work....so is his done or no?


----------



## Seelentau (Mar 3, 2015)

Would be nice if you could check my most recent translations.


----------



## Knyght (Mar 3, 2015)

OrganicDinosaur said:


> @Knuckle, I'll fix Hamura's entry, so put him in my queue. Also, what happened to Hashirama's entry? The link doesn't work....so is his done or no?



Done.

Not sure what happened with Hashirama. I might have accidently changed the link address at some point or maybe the link location changed after the thread was locked (Hashirama's profile being in the previous discussion thread). I fixed it anyway. Guess I'll have a look through all the links tomorrow just in case.


----------



## HeavenlyD5 (Mar 3, 2015)

Does madara have any translated information?


----------



## Trojan (Mar 3, 2015)

OrganicDinosaur said:


> KK, back from translating Kakashi Hiden chappie, so now I can resume my translation queue!!
> 
> What's new?
> 
> ...



May you do the 2nd Mizukage
or the first Raikage?

Or even better, any 1 page, or even half a page from Naruto's profile?


----------



## OrganicDinosaur (Mar 3, 2015)

Hussain said:


> May you do the 2nd Mizukage
> or the first Raikage?
> 
> Or even better, any 1 page, or even half a page from Naruto's profile?



Yeah, I will do both Nidaime Mizikage (pg. 184) and finish the page of Raikage (Shodai A pg. 200).

They're pretty short.

Just entered Hamura to collections thread. Not much change, just added the boxes and captions.

EDIT: Yeah. Done with Shodai Raikage. Now onto Nidaime Mizukage...

EDIT 2: Done~~~ Heading back to Kakashi Hiden translating...!


----------



## Trojan (Mar 3, 2015)

@OrganicDinosaur

Thanks a lot!

waiting for you to return from that novel, and open the door for requests. 
Is the next chapter(s) in the novel long?


----------



## Knyght (Mar 4, 2015)

A conspicuous lack of explanation for Gengetsu's supposed Kekkei Genkai. And the Raikages' bios seem fairly uninformative compared to the first two Kazekages.


----------



## Trojan (Mar 4, 2015)

They probably just fucked up again. I really doubt that he has KKG.


----------



## Knyght (Mar 4, 2015)

Evidently. I had wondered if they were gonna suddenly turn around and claim he had Boil Release (Five-Tails style) as the source of his Steaming Danger Tyranny but no dice.


----------



## Seelentau (Mar 4, 2015)

OD, what about helping me and my translations? Don't you want to? OTL


----------



## Dragonus Nesha (Mar 4, 2015)

Knuckle said:


> A conspicuous lack of explanation for Gengetsu's supposed Kekkei Genkai.


Assuming it's not a typo, it may have to do with his oil ability: 

> Furthermore, he has a unique Suiton (Water Release) that uses oil, which has tormented many shinobi.


----------



## OrganicDinosaur (Mar 4, 2015)

Hussain said:


> @OrganicDinosaur
> 
> Thanks a lot!
> 
> ...



Next chappie is only six pages long...It shouldn't take me more than an hour or two once I sit down to focus on it.



Seelentau said:


> OD, what about helping me and my translations? Don't you want to? OTL



Which translations do you need help with?~~ I thought Utapurinsesu fixed one of them? Is there another one that has weird grammar?


----------



## Seelentau (Mar 4, 2015)

Yes, my last three I think :x


----------



## Mercurial (Mar 4, 2015)

Is anyone willing to translate Kakashi, Gai and Lee's databook entries from the Naruto: The Last special databook? They are really short, no longer than a 4th databook entry for a second rate character 

Kamui entry
Kamui entry
Kamui entry


----------



## OrganicDinosaur (Mar 5, 2015)

Seelentau said:


> Yes, my last three I think :x



My opinion on the translation fixes:

-----------------

About truth-seeking balls:

時には手のような形となって遠くにある標的を掴んだり、その一部を武器のような
形に変えて投げることもできるのだ。

Occasionally becoming the form of a hand, it seizes distant targets. When this portion (of the Truth-Seeker Ball) is transformed into the form of a weapon, it is able to be thrown (like an) object.

高密度のチャクラが凝縮した
状態であるため、平らに引き伸ば
したり、自在に変形させられる。

Since it?s the compressed state of high-density chakra, (it can be) pulled and stretched into a smooth and flat (consistency) as well as freely manipulated (into any other shape). 

-------------
For  Kuriarare Kushimaru

まるで定められた作業を行うように、淡々と殺戮を繰り返す！！

Completely carrying out the assigned work, he indifferently and repeatedly slaughters (his foes)!!

------------
As for Mangetsu Hōzuki

七刀全てを獲物と成す！

Achieving all seven swords as trophies!

忍刀の扱いを極めんとした霧隠れの忍。

He was a Kirgakure shinobi who was trying to master the use of the Shinobi Swords.

-----
And then Konoha's Hundred Leaves Collection #61

三代目火影こと猿飛ヒルゼンが憧れ、その背を追った忍がいた。その名は猿飛サスケ。ヒルゼンの実父である。五大性質変化を全て操り、教授と呼ばれたヒルゼンの才は、偉大なる父・猿飛サスケ譲りなのだ・・・！！

The Sandaime Hokage, Sarutobi Hiruzen, aspired to and pursued (the tracks that were left) behind by (another) shinobi. The name (of that shinobi) was Sarutobi Sasuke. He was Hiruzen?s own father. Manipulating all five elemental natures, Hiruzen was called ?The Professor?for his aptitude. It?s because (his abilities) were inherited from his great Father, Sarutobi Sasuke. ..!!

Yeah, その背を追った忍がいた。 is kinda hard to translate, so you have to add some filler words to make sense in English. I feel like ? There was a shinobi whom he followed the back of?is too unnatural.


----------



## Xel (Mar 7, 2015)

Could anyone translate just this, please?



Edit: this one seems to bigger, don't know which would be better to work with, but just in case


----------



## Seelentau (Mar 7, 2015)

The best to work with is the physical copy. x)
Anyway, finished that request. Anything else from that section?

@OD, what I don't get in Mangetsu's article is actually this line: 志半ばで命を散らすも、„穢土転生“により復活。
Should've told you that beforehand, sorry x)


----------



## OrganicDinosaur (Mar 7, 2015)

Seelentau said:


> @OD, what I don't get in Mangetsu's article is actually this line: 志半ばで命を散らすも、"穢土転生?  により復活。
> Should've told you that beforehand, sorry x)



"Before achieving his aspirations, he lost his life. Then he was revived by the Edo Tensei." 

志半ば is actually read together, though literally it's like "halfway through his will/aspiration". But it means like "before he could finish accomplishing xxxx". 

Hence the 極めんとした = he was trying to master the swords....but never did so because he died. 

------

命を散らす is a euphemism for a young person who dies in battle according to kotobank:





> ⑥
> （命を花にたとえて「命を散らす」の形で）元気な若い人が，戦いなどで命を落とす。



Weblio's thesaurus gives you similar vibes, basically the literary gentle way of  saying "dying".


----------



## Xel (Mar 8, 2015)

Seelentau said:


> The best to work with is the physical copy. x)
> Anyway, finished that request. Anything else from that section?



Thanks 

And no, the person who requested that bit also wanted the Third Raikage's profile to be translated, but said that it's "probably too much".


----------



## Seelentau (Mar 8, 2015)

Just glancing over it, the Third's profile says how strong he is, comparing him to a tailed beast, and also how he fought enemies for 30 days or so. I doubt there's anything additional to what we know from the manga already.


----------



## Xel (Mar 8, 2015)

That's what I thought, after all, it's the case with most of them. From what I understood, that person wants to thoroughly analyze Temari's power, and therefore tries to gather everything related. Still, thanks for the info.


----------



## Mercurial (Mar 13, 2015)

Have the translation stopped?


----------



## Seelentau (Mar 13, 2015)

I can only speak for me, but I'm not in the mood to translate, lately. OD is occupied with the Kakashi Hiden, but she said she'll look into this thread soon. About the others, no idea.


----------



## Sword of the Morning (Mar 13, 2015)

Would appreciate if someone can translate this little section.


----------



## Knyght (Mar 13, 2015)

Already on the request list.


----------



## Sword of the Morning (Mar 13, 2015)

Knuckle said:


> Already on the request list.



Where is that list so I can see whats already been requested in the future?


----------



## OrganicDinosaur (Mar 15, 2015)

The collection thread hasn't in been updated in a week OTL~~

I have been caught up in translating Kakashi Hiden.

But at least the request list hasn't gotten much longer.........


----------



## Trojan (Mar 16, 2015)

^
This thread died, unfortunately. 

if you have time, or if you're going to translate some (Assuming the door for request is opened)
Can you do the First Mizukage, First Tsuchikage, and/or Mu?


----------



## Indra (Mar 17, 2015)

When are they going to translate Naruto's pages D:


----------



## Trojan (Mar 17, 2015)

Probably won't happen. Everyone seems to have disappeared. lol


----------



## Dragonus Nesha (Mar 17, 2015)

Hussain said:


> This thread died, unfortunately.


It didn't die. Translators are taking a much deserved and needed break; some are working on other projects that need their attention.

This was never going to be a fast project, and expecting the translators to burn themselves out working on it is a silly notion.


----------



## Trojan (Mar 17, 2015)

I hope you're right. I just haven't seen anyone around here for sometimes
whether they are translators or not. :/


----------



## Seelentau (Mar 17, 2015)

As I said on the page before, I'm currently not translating anything. It's not that I'm busy doing other stuff, it's just that I don't feel like it. If I get the urge to translate again, you'll notice it.


----------



## OrganicDinosaur (Mar 18, 2015)

My current project schedule is a hot mess, because there's two possible scenarios:

If Sakura Hiden leaks are good quality (somewhere on Baidu or tumblr tomorrow through Saturday):

* 3/19 (Tomorrow): Post Part 2 of Chapter 13, Kakashi Hiden

* 3/21 or 3/22: Post Sakura Hiden excerpt translation/summary, depending on how lengthy the raw is.

* 3/24: Chapter 14 of Kakashi Hiden

* 3/ 27: Epilogue of Kakashi Hiden (Whoohoo! I'll be done with the project)

* 3/28-3/29: Weekend of Databook translations

* 3/31: Next excerpt of Sakura Hiden

* 4/1- 4/5: Databook Translations (Waiting for Sakura Hiden novel to arrive)

----------

If the camera photos are too blurry to read the kanji from the leaks, then I have to wait until Sunday's HQ app update.  This is the more likely scenario:


* 3/19 (Tomorrow): Post Part 2 of Chapter 13, Kakashi Hiden

* 3/21: Chapter 14 of Kakashi Hiden

* 3/22: Epilogue of Kakashi Hiden (Done earlier)

* 3/24: Sakura Hiden excerpt translation from HQ raw

* 3/25-3/29: Databook translations (So I will have more days to do requests)

* 3/31: Next excerpt of Sakura Hiden

* 4/1- 4/5: Databook Translations (Waiting for Sakura Hiden novel to arrive)

Anything after that........I don't have concrete plans yet. 

----------------

So either you will see me starting next weekend......or as early as Wednesday. 

But I will be active here the first week of April for sure.


----------



## SoulFire (Mar 18, 2015)

OD you are a translating dynamo!! Wears me out just reading your plans!!


----------



## OrganicDinosaur (Mar 20, 2015)

Looks like I'll be be back earlier, because nothing significant leaked from WSJ.

Going to finish translating Kakashi Hiden over the weekend. Shooting for Sunday night completion.

Depending on the length of Sakura Hiden's excerpt, should be done by Tues/Wed translating.

Then DB requests from then until Sunday night.



SoulFire! said:


> OD you are a translating dynamo!! Wears me out just reading your plans!!



Oh, thanks! :33


----------



## Mercurial (Mar 20, 2015)

OrganicDinosaur said:


> Looks like I'll be be back earlier, because nothing significant leaked from WSJ.
> 
> Going to finish translating Kakashi Hiden over the weekend. Shooting for Sunday night completion.
> 
> ...



I will make a reservation for V2 Kamui, Kamui Shuriken and Raiton Kage Bunshin then


----------



## Sinedd (Mar 21, 2015)

This is fake?


----------



## Seelentau (Mar 21, 2015)

Yes, it is.


----------



## OrganicDinosaur (Mar 22, 2015)

I'm finally done with translating Kakashi Hiden~~~~~~~~~~~~~~!!!!!!!

Ｏ(≧∇≦)Ｏ

So all there is for me to do this week is Sakura Hiden excerpts and then DB stuff. 

I miss translating the DB. It goes way faster than trying to focus on whole chapters of raw.  

......In perspective, Madara's and Naruto's entries don't even seem very long anymore lol~~~


----------



## Trojan (Mar 22, 2015)

you'll translate Sakura's novel entirely first? 
(when it comes out?)


----------



## OrganicDinosaur (Mar 22, 2015)

Hussain said:


> you'll translate Sakura's novel entirely first?
> (when it comes out?)



Well one excerpt comes out today at midnight-ish--> Will focus on that until Wednesdayish depending on the length of the raw. Then there's nothing else for me to do Wednesday-Sunday night aside from focusing on DB translations

Then the next excerpt comes out at the same time next week-->expected translation done by next Wednesdayish.  And then this repeats one more time on the week of April 5th. I should get my novel April 8th something....and then I'll be out translating the book again. 

So at that point, I'll be on hiatus from the DB again (unless Seelentau or someone summons me for help).


----------



## OrganicDinosaur (Mar 23, 2015)

The prologue that just got released is superrrr short. 

So I will be here doing requests tomorrow afternoon~~~


----------



## Overhaul (Mar 23, 2015)

Can I request dat Danzo's profile?


----------



## Amanda (Mar 23, 2015)

OrganicDinosaur said:


> I'm finally done with translating Kakashi Hiden~~~~~~~~~~~~~~!!!!!!!
> 
> Ｏ(≧∇≦)Ｏ
> 
> ...





Can we hope to see DB translations from you?  You'd make so many fans happy...


----------



## Trojan (Mar 23, 2015)

I feel translating the Databook first is more important since it's actually canon, unlike the novels which are more or less Fan-Fiction. However, that's just me...


----------



## Amanda (Mar 23, 2015)

Hussain said:


> I feel translating the Databook first is more important since it's actually canon, unlike the novels which are more or less Fan-Fiction. However, that's just me...




The hunger for those novels is real. We DB people have learned to wait. If I only knew there's light at the end of the tunnel, if our wait is actually going to get rewarded...


----------



## Trojan (Mar 23, 2015)

lol, so true.  
Well, in the bright said the mini-series should be right around the corner now as well, so that count for something at least.


----------



## Amanda (Mar 23, 2015)

Why haven't we been given date for the mini-series yet? As you said it should be right around the corner. Did Kishi enjoy his honeymoon a bit too much and now they're trying to lure him back to his studio?


----------



## Trojan (Mar 23, 2015)

I wish I could tell you. 
unfortunately, the only thing we get from the magazine is some scans for storm 4. I hope we get something 
this Thursday, but that's highly unlikely. -_-


----------



## Amanda (Mar 23, 2015)

We must be strong, then, and wait.


----------



## Knyght (Mar 23, 2015)

Amanda said:


> Can we hope to see DB translations from you?  You'd make so many fans happy...



Her 'schedule' as it was last mentioned:



OrganicDinosaur said:


> * 3/19 (Tomorrow): Post Part 2 of Chapter 13, Kakashi Hiden
> 
> * 3/21: Chapter 14 of Kakashi Hiden
> 
> ...


----------



## Amanda (Mar 23, 2015)

Knuckle said:


> Her 'schedule' as it was last mentioned:




My unobservance of the thread has been revealed. Thanks for the info, sir, sorry for not looking for it myself, sir.


----------



## OrganicDinosaur (Mar 23, 2015)

Well DB translations are now today through March 29th (Sunday) because I finished translating the Sakura Hiden excerpt already. I have to wait until Monday 1AM CST until the next part comes out to translate anyway~~

So what am I doing OTL..........

I can do either longer profiles or a bunch of short ones. 

Let me look through the request queue again~~


----------



## Amanda (Mar 23, 2015)

The long profiles (Naruto, Madara, Obito, Kakashi, etc) are the ones most people want to see with greatest passion, I'd say.

But of course we'll be grateful for anything you decide to translate.


----------



## OrganicDinosaur (Mar 23, 2015)

Amanda said:


> The long profiles (Naruto, Madara, Obito, Kakashi, etc) are the ones most people want to see with greatest passion, I'd say.
> 
> But of course we'll be grateful for anything you decide to translate.



I feel like other translators are going to be more willing to do the single/double page jutsu and charas.

I have the time to do the longer DB entries that people don't want to commit to.



> Kakashi



.........I might be a little Kakashied-out right now. The novel slayed me. ;__;';;~~ Too much Kakashi for the past two months


----------



## Amanda (Mar 23, 2015)

No worries, we understand. Pick whatever interests you the most.


----------



## Trojan (Mar 23, 2015)

If you're going to do the long ones, please consider Narudo!


----------



## OrganicDinosaur (Mar 23, 2015)

Hussain said:


> If you're going to do the long ones, please consider Narudo!





> Delayed Translations
> 
> Character profiles consisting of 4 pages or more are considered a lower priority due to the amount of time, knowledge and hard work needed to translate them in full. Translators are instead focused on smaller entries first.
> 
> ...



Is this list ordered by interest? Or by their order in the book?

Personally, I would rather do Madara>>Obito>>Naruto

....Dem Uchiha's :3


----------



## Amanda (Mar 23, 2015)

OrganicDinosaur said:


> Is this list ordered by interest? Or by their order in the book?
> 
> Personally, I would rather do Madara>>Obito>>Naruto
> 
> ....Dem Uchiha's :3





Madara & Obito & Naruto sounds absolutely perfect! 

(They're in the alphabetic order in the book, by surname.)


----------



## OrganicDinosaur (Mar 23, 2015)

Amanda said:


> Madara & Obito & Naruto sounds absolutely perfect!
> 
> (They're in the alphabetic order in the book, by surname.)



Ahh okay then.

Knuckle, please add these to my in-progress queue~~~

I'm in for a long haul.......lol~~

So the order from me will be Madara, Obito, and then Naruto.

I'll decide on what else to tackle after I do all these pages OTL.


----------



## Indra (Mar 23, 2015)

OrganicDinosaur said:


> Ahh okay then.
> 
> Knuckle, please add these to my in-progress queue~~~
> 
> ...



A friend of mine is doing Naruto's DB translations. I can send them to you and you can double check to make sure they are in order.

1/4 pages so far. I'm hoping to get more information on his RSM mode


----------



## Amanda (Mar 23, 2015)

*@  OrganicDinosaur*

You're seriously my favorite person right now

Let me open the balcony door and shout out my tear eyed joy to the starry sky


----------



## Knyght (Mar 23, 2015)

OrganicDinosaur said:


> Ahh okay then.
> 
> Knuckle, please add these to my in-progress queue~~~
> 
> ...



I did not think this day would come. 

And done. Everything in the Report is ordered by page numbers and separated by their section.


----------



## Kujiro Anodite (Mar 23, 2015)

Did someone translate those "the Last" fanbooks?


----------



## Trojan (Mar 23, 2015)

why does Narudo have to be the last one! 

Well, I guess I have to endure a little more. -_-


----------



## TRN (Mar 23, 2015)

Hussain said:


> why does Narudo have to be the last one!
> 
> Well, I guess I have to endure a little more. -_-



Obito before naruto	   Like who is waiting for obito profile (2 people maybe) :rofl

Well at least it's going to get done


----------



## Trojan (Mar 23, 2015)

Well, I don't really want to complain a lot, or force what I want. I don't want to sound like if I don't appreciate her translations. So, I will swallow my grief.


----------



## Eriko (Mar 23, 2015)

Kujiro Anodite said:


> Did someone translate those "the Last" fanbooks?



If you mean Retsu no Sho, parts of it have been translated. Most of what I've translated from it is  I've also translated  since making that post, and there are   translated by OD, FF-Suzaku, and takL. I also recall OD saying that she translated Kakashi and Guy from this, but I haven't seen those anywhere.

You're not the first to ask about that in here... maybe there should be a thread for it.


----------



## OrganicDinosaur (Mar 25, 2015)

@Eriko

Oh hey, you're back! I haven't seen you in a while. I hope everything is going well for you :3

I'm so sure that I posted them somewhere on NF...maybe somewhere The Last thread? OTL....I'll just re-translate them if I can't find it. I don't think I saved it on a word file on my computer because they were so short. 

-----------

Progress report:

I just got through translating the entire flashback pages of Madara and Hashirama's bromance. That was one long strugglebus.......

Just the last two pages to do now......

I think his profile bothers me because I know what it says already, since it's been rehashed in the manga quite a few times....I'm just frustrated at typing it all into English again OTL.


----------



## Mercurial (Mar 25, 2015)

OrganicDinosaur said:


> @Eriko
> 
> Oh hey, you're back! I haven't seen you in a while. I hope everything is going well for you :3
> 
> ...



Did you really translate Kakashi and Gai'e entries from the databook from Naruto The Last? I was really looking for them! Can you please give my a link? 

Also, please, do Kakashi's entry from the 4th Databook, even if you have to respect your line up order with Madara, Obito, and then Naruto, but please do his profile too  no one is doing it sadly  take your time, obviously, you're working hard and no one is paying you so clearly you deserve only praises, I'm sorry to bother you continuously but this waiting is lasting from five months already


----------



## Indra (Mar 26, 2015)

Incomplete Naruto - Databook 4 Translation

Page 1 

Picture: 


*Spoiler*: __ 




Title:
Stands steadily against whirling the wild times and aims to be bloodshed concentric peace

I will make everyone in the village recognize my existence!!

At the time of/Back in the time of Team 7’s formation, a great dream that is sworn to the nakama (friend) is now becoming a reality. 

Through the fierce fight with Akatsuki with the apprenticeship of Jiraiya, Naruto has certainly grown. (not the height)

Because he has had variety of imaginations, he is able to get the full power of jinchuuriki that are linked to the bijuus, along with the senjutsu similar to his master. However, Naruto has a different real value.

That is the power of believing in his friends, to mutually recognizing them, and fighting for bonds through a friend. 

In order to become a hokage, naruto has pursued this most important power to put upon himself.




-------------------------------------------------------------------------

Page 2


Picture: 


*Spoiler*: __ 



pg. 30 (top right)

"Pain and Hatred"

At the training of Mount Myoboku, Naruto, who gained the senjutsu, will use this power to take revenge for Jiraiya, master, by challenging Pein.

Although, while Naruto fares in a fight with the menacing enemy, he will realize the old pain that Pein has gone through during the middle of the fight.

The feeling of revenge that caused the anger created by the murder of his loved ones (indicating Pein), Naruto was able to understand this, who lost his master.



pg. 30 (bottom right)

"The Entrusted Servants"

The Kyuubi runs wild after Naruto responses with anger seeing his friend(s) defeated. In inside the turbin conscious mind, the one who appeared was the father (indicating naruto’s mind). 

Naruto reaches out to his father and confesses/asks about his own hesitations/struggles. The way to stop the chain of hatred. 

The answer…would not be said. However, there is something he (father) has bestowed to him (naruto). That is, trust.



pg. 31 (top left)

“The Ninja Way of Guts”

After defeating the last Pein, Naruto arrives at the real form (real Pein), Nagato, at last. Before taking revenge on the enemy, Naruto is forced to make a decision. Will he still take on revenge?! 

He listens to Nagato’s experience of pain and the conclusion Naruto came with is…settlement. No matter how much pain he will experience, no matter how much difficulties will be awaited, he will not give up the true peace.

This is the “naruto” that the master (jiraiya) has wanted in the meaning of his name. Nagato's, with full of hatred, heart was moved because of Naruto’s mighty will.



pf. 31 (bottom left)

“Hero”

Given by the master, the name and the guts to never give up...Given by the senior student, the pain…Given by numerous of people, their feelings and their trust..Naruto proceeds to walk to the front. And then, after going back to the village, the thing awaited there was the welcome.

The boy who caused mischiefs among people were no longer here. The true hero who everyone can leave their trust to was now standing there.




-------------------------------------------------------------------------

Page 3

Picture: 


*Spoiler*: __ 



pg. 32 

“Sakura”

Naruto gave Sakura the one promise of the lifetime. That is, to bring Sasuke back to the village. However, right now, this was a common target for both of them. There is a true bond existing in team 7 that can be shared through hope and even despair and so for sasuke’s sake, they (naru & saku) meet to have a friendly competition (meaning fighting side by side to reach that target). 

“Gaara”

To Naruto, he finds Gaara as the one to share the meaning of pain and as a friend from beyond the boundaries of there villages. And his such words resonate deeply in Naruto’s heart…as a friend, what can he do for Sasuke? From the hearts of his comrade, his advice/condition led for Naruto to bite real strongly. 

“Sasuke”

[The Valley of the End] [Orochimaru’s hideout] - Even from Naruto’s several persuasions, it could not reach out to Sasuke. These two, who became the first-rate shinobis, shares fists/blows and what they saw in their inner hearts were…?! It seems that they can do nothing but to understand each other’s fists. Naruto decides he would fight Sasuke and take responsibility in recieving all hatred.

pg. 33

“Kurama”

When earlier in life, even though Naruto received rejection all around, he came to understand the Kyuubi’s hatred. Right now, he is not the monster fox. Naruto calls out his name, Kurama, and unsealed the curse heart.

“Kushina”

During the Jinchuuriki training, Naruto meets his mother inside his spirit. Along with her help for the training, she leaves behind the important thing. That is, love. This strong feelings gives Naruto a great power.

“Killer Bee”

For Naruto as the Jinchuuriki, the ideal person named the 8tails Bee appeared with the same relationship. They will commute their minds together, along with laughing and joking. By Naruto’s training with Bee, he will learn how to use the power of jinchuuriki, along with the aim to nurture ties.

“Itachi”

If keep forgetting about their own friends, there will be failure. Naruto, who shouldered all these fights to himself, these words of warning that Itachi gave him will engrave deeply in his chest.

“Iruka”

To Naruto, Iruka was the very first to understand him and his presence will always continue to be in his heart. The gift of words that Iruka gave Naruto, who is heading to the battlefield, became supportive in a numerous of fights.




-------------------------------------------------------------------------

Page 4




*Spoiler*: __ 



pg 34 (top)

“With a Fellow”

The swirling rage of 4th Ninja War. With the number of forces that protrudes against Madara and Obito, Naruto uses the power of bonds to face them. It is because of his ties with comrades that they overcome a huge force and that they believe. With his comrades’ assistance and their transfer of passionate feelings (to Naruto), Naruto will be given a great power― Naruto concludes that the Shinobi Alliance Jutsu, which will be successful, will exceed the Infinite Tsukuyomi.

(bottom)

“The Once More Team 7”

Together with Orochimaru’s Edo Tensei that revived the successive generation of Hokages, Uchiha Sasuke participates in war. Naruto, Sakura, and then Sasuke…in about the time of 4 years has passed and Konoha’s Team 7 has revived.

Even with speculations from numerous of others (towards Sasuke), it would not make a difference in order to protect the village. The Team 7 that united upfront together with their power was feeling empty inside (meaning they are bittersweet towards one another), but they hoped to show their exquisite cooperation.

pg 35 (top)

“The Ninja Way”

Your comrades might betray you. This war may be repeated once again. Even with this reason, why must you fight until the end of your life?! Despite knowing the road of thorns you will encounter, why must you move forward. 

Obito who brought the world to despair asks (these questions), and Naruto shows his ninja way. I will not go back to my words―Naruto follows this word and no matter what difficulties there are, (he) will not give up his dream…! Naruto, who pursues the dream of [Hokage], no matter how steep this path is, it is those who will walk to lead others.

(bottom)

“Choice”

[With the result of this fight, what do you seek for?] The Sage of Sixth Paths asks a question, and the answer from Naruto is that he desires to protect his comrades. The aiming for this future is seen to be visible. After that, all they have to do is win this fight! Naruto, who was bestowed the power, returned to the battlefield once again!!


----------



## Knyght (Mar 26, 2015)

Could you add this?



> Uzumaki Naruto
> 
> Konoha, Genin
> 
> ...



We're also missing the "About 4 years ago" box.


----------



## OrganicDinosaur (Mar 26, 2015)

lndra said:


> Naruto databook 4 translated (Naruto Uzumaki)





Knuckle said:


> Could you add this?
> 
> 
> 
> We're also missing the "About 4 years ago" box.




Unfortunately Knuckle,  I do not think that we should include this entry into the collection thread. 

This entry was not fully translated (like the special boxes, splash texts and captions missing) and has too many errors in it, IMHO. Either the translator is not fluent in English, or they relied too heavily on machine translation for the Japanese. The readability is a huge warning that something is amiss. 

@Seelentau, do you agree with me?

Because honestly, Knuckle will have to flag this entry as ‘incomplete’ with asterisks. In which case, it needs a re-translation anyway at some point.

…So I will have to re-translate this anyway.  So keep Naruto’s entry in my queue.


Reasons why we should not consider this entry, and my suspicions about machine/non-fluent translator:


[SP]

--------------

First sentence that they attempted:

うずまく乱世に凛と立ち戮力同心、平和を目指！！

Their version:

Title:
Stands steadily against whirling the wild times and aims to be bloodshed concentric peace

…..Sounds like a cross between two website translations:
-----------------

GTranslate: Dignified Standing 戮力 concentric to the swirling troublous times, and aim to peace! !

Weblio machine translation: Is dignified, and stand in chaotic times to swirl; is a countenance by 戮力同心, peace! ！
---------------

What it should read (my version):

Standing united (in a dignified manner) for a common cause amidst the whirling and turbulent times. Aiming for peace!!

.......The origin of 戮力同心 is quite clear



Either way, it’s clearly the kanji for 戮力
 “collaboration”and 同心“same mind/unanimity”

You would only get "concentric" by machine translation. 

--------------------

Section readability issues from their version:

pf. 31 (bottom left)

“Hero”

Given by the master, the name and the guts to never give up...Given by the senior student, the pain…Given by numerous of people, their feelings and their trust..Naruto proceeds to walk to the front. And then, after going back to the village, the thing awaited there was the welcome.

The boy who caused mischiefs among people were no longer here. The true hero who everyone can leave their trust to was now standing there.

---------------

Eerily similar to machine translation syntax:

Weblio:

From a teacher "the name" and "guts not to give up".  From a senior fellow disciple "a pain." I receive many thought and trust, and the naruto walks it forward. And it was an unexpected welcome to have been waiting the naruto which returned to the village…. There is not the boy drawing attention of everybody by mischief anymore. There was a genuine hero trusted by everybody there.

Gtranslate: 

To "give up not Valiance" and "name" from the teacher. From senior pupil, and the "pain". In response to a number of feelings and trust, Naruto to walk to the front. Su to, and was waiting for Naruto returned to the village, it was an unexpected welcome .... Boy catching everyone can mischief is not anymore. Everyone to be trusted, was in real hero there.



-----------------------

My version

英雄:

師匠からは「名前」と 「諦めないド根性」を。  兄弟子からは、「痛み」を。 数々の想いと信頼を受け、ナルトは前へと歩む。そして、里に戻ったナルトを待っていたのは、 思わぬ歓迎だった…。 いたずらで皆の気を引く少年はもういない。 皆に信頼される、本物の英雄がそこにいた。

Hero:

From his master, (Naruto was given) his “name” and  “the utter gutsiness to not give up”. From (his master’s) senior disciple, (Naruto was given) “pain”. As Naruto accepts the trust and thoughts (of many people), he walks forward. And so, when Naruto returned to the village, (the people) were waiting for him. It was an unexpected reception(/welcome back)...He was no longer the boy who caused mischief  (in order to) attract everyone else’s attention.  (Naruto was now) a true hero (in the village) who was trusted by everyone. 

---------------------------
Other examples:

For example, on page 30 they said 託されしもの was "The Entrusted Servants"
You can only arrive there via google translate. 



The only translation you could derive from that with 託されしもの is clearly "The person who was entrusted (with xxxx)" or "The thing that was entrusted (to xxxxx)"

Again with their translation of (ド根性忍伝), which they said was “The Ninja Way of Guts”. But it’s well established that the standard English translation is ”The Tale of the Utterly Gutsy Shinobi/Ninja.” This is a bit problematic in terms of consistency. 

Page 34’s first section title:

仲間と共に。。。

Their translation: “With a Fellow”

G Translate: Along with the fellow. . .

Should actually be: “Together with comrades/friends”

[/Sp]


----------



## Indra (Mar 26, 2015)

OrganicDinosaur said:


> Unfortunately Knuckle,  I do not think that we should include this entry into the collection thread.
> 
> This entry was not fully translated (like the special boxes, splash texts and captions missing) and has too many errors in it, IMHO. Either the translator is not fluent in English, or they relied too heavily on machine translation for the Japanese. The readability is a huge warning that something is amiss.
> 
> ...



Someone from NB who is from NF said the same thing. I am sorry, I did not realize that this person was not that great in english or, what-ever was wrong with the translation itself.


----------



## Seelentau (Mar 26, 2015)

Yup, I agree with OD. Be careful when it comes to translations not done by someone from here (or a big name). In doubt, always ask us to double-check.


----------



## OrganicDinosaur (Mar 26, 2015)

Seelentau said:


> Yup, I agree with OD. Be careful when it comes to translations not done by someone from here (or a big name). In doubt, always ask us to double-check.



We should delete it entirely from the collection thread. 

Unless you guys just want a skeleton translation to get the gist of what it says for now?

I mean, I can swap my translation order around to do Naruto next instead of Obito. I just don't want this translation floating around for too long with so many errors in it if we decide to leave it up.



lndra said:


> Someone from NB who is from NF said the same thing. I am sorry, I did not realize that this person was not that great in english or, what-ever was wrong with the translation itself.



Well it's good that they got to practice some Japanese and put in effort to translate~ Some variation in translations are to be expected, but I think Seelentau and I are on the same page about....the strangeness... of this entry. 

I think we're just really picky about DB translations that Vaatu has to put into the official thread.


----------



## Dragonus Nesha (Mar 26, 2015)

I've moved the post to this thread.

I didn't bother reading it when it didn't list a translator or link to source.


----------



## OrganicDinosaur (Mar 26, 2015)

Vaatu said:


> I've moved the post to this thread.
> 
> I didn't bother reading it when it didn't list a translator or link to source.



Thanks Vaatu~

-------------------

I decided not to host Madara's profile on reddit because it's redundant info....so I just spent like 30 min formatting it for NF ;__;';;~~~~~

I have two more pages to finish up (should be by later today). 

So for now I have placeholder formatting thingy going on in the collection thread ;__;';;


----------



## Akiretsu (Mar 26, 2015)

I don't mean to be someone who rushes or anything like that, but for a huge entry like Naruto's Pages, how long does it take on average to be translated? Several Days up to a week?


----------



## OrganicDinosaur (Mar 27, 2015)

Yaaaaass~~

Madara's entry is now completed translated and submitted. Someone should just look it over for consistency and readability~~~

Sometimes I wonder if the DB just makes complicated sentences to mess with us...OTL. 

If you guys don't mind, I'm going to flip my order around and do Naruto's entry next.......I had to read it yesterday to try and verify that other version anyway, so I sorta started on it already



Akiretsu said:


> I don't mean to be someone who rushes or anything like that, but for a huge entry like Naruto's Pages, how long does it take on average to be translated? Several Days up to a week?



I gets done whenever it gets done, I suppose....I try not to stress myself out by needlessly giving myself deadlines for translating the DB.

It's 8 pages long....


----------



## Knyght (Mar 27, 2015)

Ah, the pain of hitting the text limit. I know it well.

FYI, since OD linked to the last page of the entry in the first post, I only linked to that post in the character list.


----------



## Amanda (Mar 27, 2015)

OrganicDinosaur said:


> Yaaaaass~~
> Madara's entry is now completed translated and submitted. Someone should just look it over for consistency and readability~~~








OrganicDinosaur said:


> If you guys don't mind, I'm going to flip my order around and do Naruto's entry next.......I had to read it yesterday to try and verify that other version anyway, so I sorta started on it already




That's perfectly fine and understandable - plus Naruto bio is the one people are likely most interested in.


----------



## Trojan (Mar 27, 2015)

Is Majin Lu still around, or...?


----------



## OrganicDinosaur (Mar 28, 2015)

Hussain said:


> Is Majin Lu still around, or...?



I haven't seen (her?) around lately.

---------------

Halfway through Naruto's profile. The first four pages are ready to go~~

..........I just have to bring myself to do all the little boxes for all of Naruto's friends. It's so tedious OTL. 

I guess the last two pages aren't that bad.


----------



## HeavenlyD5 (Mar 28, 2015)

Does this page say anything new about sasuke's rinnegan or is it all old information?
part of their inheritance


----------



## shintebukuro (Mar 28, 2015)

Organic Dinosaur said:
			
		

> I decided not to host Madara's profile on reddit because it's redundant info



On that note, have you found any new or interesting info in the databook?


----------



## Seelentau (Mar 29, 2015)

HeavenlyD5 said:


> Does this page say anything new about sasuke's rinnegan or is it all old information?
> part of their inheritance



From what I can read, it's all old stuff.


----------



## Rai (Mar 29, 2015)

Shueisha...


----------



## Seelentau (Mar 29, 2015)

There a colored version of the databook? Gibe pls.


----------



## Klue (Mar 29, 2015)

Now why did they color his eye red? 



Seelentau said:


> From what I can read, it's all old stuff.


----------



## Rai (Mar 31, 2015)

I just hope they finish Vol. 62-72 colored version!!! 

I already have Vol. 1-61 colored version.


----------



## Mercurial (Mar 31, 2015)

ℜai said:


> I just hope they finish Vol. 62-72 colored version!!!
> 
> I already have Vol. 1-61 colored version.



Really? All chapters from volume 1 to 61?


----------



## Rai (Mar 31, 2015)

Raikiri19 said:


> Really? All chapters from volume 1 to 61?



Yes.


----------



## Klue (Mar 31, 2015)

ℜai said:


> Yes.



In English?


----------



## Rai (Mar 31, 2015)

Klue said:


> In English?



No.


----------



## Xel (Mar 31, 2015)

I'm not sure why, but I can't bring myself to like that coloring. Something about it seems off, compared to Kishi's own, softer coloring.


----------



## Trojan (Mar 31, 2015)

I feel this "style" is better.


----------



## OrganicDinosaur (Mar 31, 2015)

Only two more pages of Naruto left to translate.........I can finally see the light at the end of the tunnel...........;__;';;;;;;~~


----------



## TRN (Mar 31, 2015)

OrganicDinosaur said:


> Only two more pages of Naruto left to translate.........I can finally see the light at the end of the tunnel...........;__;';;;;;;~~



Don''t burn yourself out   Come back to it in a few months


----------



## OrganicDinosaur (Mar 31, 2015)

Hey Seelentau, can you help me out with an odd splash text? From page 34 of Naruto's profile. There are triple を's and I'm not sure how to split it to make the sentence make sense in English. There's no space breaks in the text...it's given as one long thing OTL.....



[sp]



[/sp]

託されしものを一心に受け「和」を以て悪夢を払わん

-------------

Do you think it can be split in half, like this?

託されしものを一心に受け

「和」を以て悪夢を払わん


They wholeheartedly accept the things that were entrusted to them.

They then dispose of the nightmare through "Peace". 

-------------------

Or do you think that the triple を's need to be chained together? Because there's no indicator that the sentence clauses should be split the way i have it (and the convenient way to make sense of it)

In that case, wouldn't 一心に受け「和」 have to be read together? versus 託されしものを一心に受け

-------------------

Edit::

Okay, all done with Naruto's profile aside from the check from Seelentau

Merp. Doing Madara and Naruto back to back, on top of a whole chapter of Sakura Hiden....translating is exhausting.

.............And there's still Obito's massive entry to do. Sigh.

I think I could have cleared out all the smaller entries on the request list by now instead OTL.


----------



## Seelentau (Apr 1, 2015)

Accepting the things entrusted to them with their heart and soul,
they dispel the nightmare with "peace".

Or so. I don't like the word "wholeheartedly". x)


----------



## OrganicDinosaur (Apr 1, 2015)

Seelentau said:


> Accepting the things entrusted to them with their heart and soul,
> they dispel the nightmare with "peace".
> 
> Or so. I don't like the word "wholeheartedly". x)



Ahhhh~~ Kk~ Thanks :3

How goes your other projects and the Wiki?


----------



## Seelentau (Apr 1, 2015)

The wiki is pretty calm, we have some discussions regarding the canonicity of the novels, but that's to be solved soon.
Other than that, I don't really have any projects. I'm spending my days playing League of Legends and looking for a job or internship. x)


----------



## OrganicDinosaur (Apr 3, 2015)

Seelentau said:


> The wiki is pretty calm, we have some discussions regarding the canonicity of the novels, but that's to be solved soon.
> Other than that, I don't really have any projects. I'm spending my days playing League of Legends and looking for a job or internship. x)



That canon/non-canon debate is quite a touchy subject. I hope you guys figure out how to organize it!

Good luck on your search :3 Sounds like you have a lot going on, so don't stress about doing more DB.

---------------

I was planning to do Obito over the weekend, but I seems like I'll be gone on another indefinite break from the DB translations instead again. 

My Sakura Hiden novel should arrive tomorrow....and I'm probably going to start translating that once I settle down with it. (I was expecting it to arrive April 8ish, because amazon.JP gave me a different estimate for arrival....OTL my translation schedule got messed up because of the surprise early delivery)

So I guess I won't be around this thread as much for a while. At least, until I finish up work on the novel......

Maybe I'll do a page every once in a while when I want a break from the chapters translations.


----------



## Mercurial (Apr 3, 2015)

Can I ask for the translation of this page? Only this page, please?


----------



## Amanda (Apr 3, 2015)

OrganicDinosaur said:


> I was planning to do Obito over the weekend, but I seems like I'll be gone on another indefinite break from the DB translations instead again.
> 
> My Sakura Hiden novel should arrive tomorrow....and I'm probably going to start translating that once I settle down with it. (I was expecting it to arrive April 8ish, because amazon.JP gave me a different estimate for arrival....OTL my translation schedule got messed up because of the surprise early delivery)
> 
> ...





..... 

It's ok, I can wait, as long as I know Obito is getting translated one day. Thanks for the hard work you put into this.


----------



## Trojan (Apr 3, 2015)

Amanda said:


> .....
> 
> It's ok, I can wait, as long as I know Obito is getting translated one day. Thanks for the hard work you put into this.



lol, when I saw that post I was like "Poor Amanda, I wonder how would she react" 
Well, at least the last 2 huge characters' profiles have already been translated, so it's not like if obito
has a lot of rivals now about who gets translated first. 

except if they ignored him because he is the one with the longest profile of the remaining characters.


----------



## Amanda (Apr 3, 2015)

Hussain said:


> lol, when I saw that post I was like "Poor Amanda, I wonder how would she react"
> Well, at least the last 2 huge characters' profiles have already been translated, so it's not like if obito
> has a lot of rivals now about who gets translated first.
> 
> except if they ignored him because he is the one with the longest profile of the remaining characters.






She has already said she's going to translate it, and she seems like a trustworthy person, so I'll just do what all fans do: wait.


----------



## Trojan (Apr 3, 2015)

lol

Yes, she is a trustworthy. Honestly we are really lucky for having her here.


----------



## Majin Lu (Apr 3, 2015)

Well, I think it's time to work on Naruto and Sasuke's profiles... 

Thank you for your translations, OD.


----------



## Trojan (Apr 3, 2015)

Finally!


----------



## Amanda (Apr 3, 2015)

Hussain said:


> lol
> 
> Yes, she is a trustworthy. Honestly we are really lucky for having her here.




Indeed we are. Bless the people who work for the fandom for free. 



Majin Lu said:


> Well, I think it's time to work on Naruto and Sasuke's profiles...
> 
> Thank you for your translations, OD.




Awesome!


----------



## Marsala (Apr 3, 2015)

Hussain said:


> I feel this "style" is better.



It's funny how much this profile of Izuna was retconned. Now we know that Madara only took Izuna's eyes because he had been mortally wounded by Tobirama. There was nothing evil about it at all.


----------



## Trojan (Apr 3, 2015)

I swear, I was going to ask you a moment ago about it, but I said it would probably be a silly question. lol
Well, that's a nice surprise nonetheless. 

Edit:
I hope you don't post it like this though.


----------



## Majin Lu (Apr 3, 2015)

No way I'll post it like that  That is only a sample to show that I indeed almost finished Naruto's profile and now only the text bubbles of the manga panels are missing.


----------



## Trojan (Apr 3, 2015)

I did post the translations for them before. 

Here


----------



## Majin Lu (Apr 3, 2015)

Hussain said:


> Here


Thank you!   Now I only need Sasuke's!


----------



## Trojan (Apr 3, 2015)

I think that was 1 or 2 missing honestly... 

Edit:
nvm.


----------



## OrganicDinosaur (Apr 4, 2015)

Wait, didn't Sasuke's profile have a typo in it somewhere? Like it swapped one of the captions with the wrong name in the new version.

Like I think it was a swap of Kakashi and Naruto's names?! I have to look again. I think seelentau pointed out something fixed in his profile.

Aww, you're welcome everyone.

As long as no one pitchforks against me like,

"Rebel against OD! She abandoned the DB collection thread for Sakura Hiden! ):<<<<"


----------



## Majin Lu (Apr 4, 2015)

*@ OD*

Did it? Well, I'm still on the cleaning/redrawing part of Sasuke's profile. I can start the text part when you give us an ok.

And... Naruto's profile is finished:


----------



## EmotionalRockfish (Apr 4, 2015)

Oi, on the last thread, people were waiting for my translation of Dai's databook page? I haven't touched it in a while, but if it's still relevent, I have an open google doc with my in-progress work.



I can't even post links when was the last time I used this site omg.


----------



## Seelentau (Apr 4, 2015)

In Sasuke's databook profile, it says that Kakashi attacks Naruto. This was corrected for the digital release (and I assume for the second edition of the physical release, if that one's out already).


----------



## Amanda (Apr 4, 2015)

OrganicDinosaur said:


> Aww, you're welcome everyone.
> 
> As long as no one pitchforks against me like,
> 
> "Rebel against OD! She abandoned the DB collection thread for Sakura Hiden! ):<<<<"




I'm perfectly aware of the fact that you owe us nothing, and that I'm not entitled to make demands of any kind. Instead I'm just amazed you keep doing all this work for the fandom.


----------



## Mercurial (Apr 4, 2015)

EmotionalRockfish said:


> Oi, on the last thread, people were waiting for my translation of Dai's databook page? I haven't touched it in a while, but if it's still relevent, I have an open google doc with my in-progress work.
> 
> 
> 
> I can't even post links when was the last time I used this site omg.



I'm definitely waiting for it. If you could do Kakashi's profile that would be great, he is Maito Gai's eternal rival and friend after all


----------



## Klue (Apr 4, 2015)

This Databook is just.


----------



## Trojan (Apr 4, 2015)

It does suck so much, but is it because of the Rinnegan in your case?
imo, if they did not include that stupid chapter, and used those pages for the mini-jutsu that would have
been much better. -__-



EmotionalRockfish said:


> Oi, on the last thread, people were waiting for my translation of Dai's databook page? I haven't touched it in a while, but if it's still relevent, I have an open google doc with my in-progress work.
> 
> 
> 
> I can't even post links when was the last time I used this site omg.



There are some jutsu left for the sand characters that you haven't translate yet. I wonder if you can do them, and close the file. 

though translating B's profile would probably be even better.


----------



## Trojan (Apr 7, 2015)

If any translator have time for this, though it does not seem that clear to me. 

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Platypus (Apr 7, 2015)

BTW, Turrin re-translated the Kotoamatsukami section. It's in here:


----------



## Arles Celes (Apr 7, 2015)

Hussain said:


> If any translator have time for this, though it does not seem that clear to me.



You awakened to your inner shipper Hussain? 

Shipping consumes us all bro sooner or later.

There is no escape. 

But damn, this chart seems to say that Naruto likes Sakura and that Rin kept loving Kakashi while not reciprocating Obito's feelings. More importantly, no love from Naruto to Hinata nor from Sasuke to Sakura. As a sidenote, Jiraiya's love for Tsunade also remained one-sided. And Lee kept loving Sakura till the very end.

Ouch.

Though it has to be an outdated chart...otherwise...


----------



## SoulFire (Apr 7, 2015)

Looks to me that an older chart was simply embellished with additional connections without being reworked to fit the final relationship outcomes.


----------



## Arles Celes (Apr 7, 2015)

SoulFire! said:


> Looks to me that an older chart was simply embellished with additional connections without being reworked to fit the final relationship outcomes.



Yeah, though it looks weird given how we all know who ended with whom so there is no point in being secretive anymore...

Lazy guys who do not even read the manga till the end or just assholes that wanted to install some doubt in the more insecure shippers. 

That aside I wander what do the arrows between Sakura and Hinata say. More importantly what do the arrows between Itachi and Jiraiya say...


----------



## Trojan (Apr 7, 2015)

> You awakened to your inner shipper Hussain?



No. I just want Naruto & Minato's part as always. 

&

Since Edo Hashirama is in there, apparently it's probably updated until before the last chapter maybe.


----------



## SoulFire (Apr 7, 2015)

Arles Celes said:


> Yeah, though it looks weird given how we all know who ended with whom so there is no point in being secretive anymore...
> 
> Lazy guys who do not even read the manga till the end or just assholes that wanted to install some doubt in the more insecure shippers.
> 
> That aside* I wander what do the arrows between Sakura and Hinata say*. More importantly what do the arrows between Itachi and Jiraiya say...



It's the same thing seen on the arrows between Shikamaru and Sakura. Which is kind of odd.


----------



## Seelentau (Apr 7, 2015)

The black box that connects "Itachi and Jiraiya" actually connects Akatsuki and Konoha. It says "Fourth Great Ninja World War".
The Kanji that connects Jiraiya and Tsunade and all the other pairings means "love", as you said.
The word that connects Naruto and Minato means "Parent and child".
The 同期 that connects some of them means "same class/period".


----------



## LazyWaka (Apr 8, 2015)

Does the 4th databook mention anything about the sharingans ability to control the nine tails in more detail?


----------



## Trojan (Apr 10, 2015)

what does this say in Minato's section?


----------



## Arles Celes (Apr 10, 2015)

Hussain said:


> what does this say in Minato's section?



He looks crazy evil!! 

No boyscout Minato.

A fuc***g killer!! 

He would kill Obito for the lulz, kill Kakashi for the same reason, then drop a newborn Naruto while rasenganing him afterwards and give a slasher smile to a terrified Kushina giving her either a heart attack or an orgasm.

Or both.


----------



## Trojan (Apr 10, 2015)

I got a good chuckle over that.


----------



## Arles Celes (Apr 10, 2015)

Hussain said:


> I got a good chuckle over that.



And Hiruzen looks like a -literal- mad dog.

Hashirama like a street thug.

Only Tobirama looks like he won't kill you/bite you on sight. He looks...bored.

Maybe Hokages were meant to be major villains originally with such designs.


----------



## Kyu (Apr 10, 2015)

Arles Celes said:


> He would kill Obito for the lulz, kill Kakashi for the same reason, then drop a newborn Naruto while rasenganing him afterwards and give a slasher smile to a terrified Kushina giving her either a heart attack or an orgasm.
> 
> Or both.



Yellow Slash representing.


----------



## HeavenlyD5 (Apr 10, 2015)

Does the updated databook have anything on Madara’s Meteorites jutsu (661)? Or are supposed to forget that it ever happened.


----------



## Seelentau (Apr 10, 2015)

You mean the digital version? Nope.


----------



## Sinedd (Apr 11, 2015)

Is there anything new in the Digital Version of the first three book?


----------



## Trojan (Apr 14, 2015)

you will fix them next month?


----------



## Majin Lu (Apr 14, 2015)

@ OD

Ok, I'll wait. I finished the cleaning and the redrawing, I'm still searching for the bubbles' trans.


----------



## Trojan (Apr 14, 2015)

@Majin Lu

Other than the uchiha, what are you going to do next? And I'll help you with the bubbles' trans.
Actually, even with the uchiha's, but tell me what you have found already, so I don't waste my time in something
you already have...


----------



## Majin Lu (Apr 14, 2015)

Hussain said:


> @Majin Lu
> 
> Other than the uchiha, what are you going to do next? And I'll help you with the bubbles' trans.
> Actually, even with the uchiha's, but tell me what you have found already, so I don't waste my time in something
> you already have...


Trollkage 
Ao/Aoda
Akatsuchi/Akamaru
Mito
Hagoromo
Orochimaru
Rin
Yamato


*Spoiler*: _Sasuke_ 



I need these:





Thank you for the help!


----------



## Trojan (Apr 14, 2015)

> Trollkage


I don't see bubbles text in his page. 



> Ao/Aoda


There is nothing for those either

Pretty sure what Ao is saying there is only "Byakugan" 


> Akatsuchi/Akamaru



Kabuto's zombies
Kabuto's zombies


> Mito



Kabuto's zombies
Kabuto's zombies
Kabuto's zombies


> Hagoromo



No text. 
Kabuto's zombies



> Orochimaru


Kabuto's zombies



> Rin


Kabuto's zombies
Kabuto's zombies
Kabuto's zombies
Kabuto's zombies



> Yamato


Kabuto's zombies

Chapter 576: Viz
Sasuke: I know *everything* about you!
That's why I will destroy Konoha!

Kabuto's zombies



> Thank you for the help!



No problem. 


If you think Viz is petter, or if you would rather use them...etc
tell me, and I guess I can take a look, and try to bring them...


----------



## Icegaze (Apr 16, 2015)

Sorry when would the rest of the DB be translated
Can we get the full mifune translation as well as Iai and flash techniques. i am not even sure those are in the DB


----------



## Trojan (Apr 16, 2015)

Who's Lai? O_O


----------



## Icegaze (Apr 16, 2015)

Iai technique, by mifune. Its a jutsu 
sorry for the confusion


----------



## Trojan (Apr 16, 2015)

Well, here's his profile if someone is going to translate him for you


I tried to see his attack, but I did not find anything. The only other thing about them is this


----------



## Icegaze (Apr 17, 2015)

Thanks hussain
hope someone can translate it
the second link is his flash technique .i wonder what kishi says about it


----------



## Knyght (Apr 17, 2015)

Icegaze said:


> the second link is his flash technique .i wonder what kishi says about it


----------



## Icegaze (Apr 17, 2015)

@Knuckle thanks alot. So it seems Flash could have had more to do with how mifune could prevent ninja from using ninjutsu
since it seems to be a speed of light sword slash. 

was interrested cuz i think mifune used and uses this technique to make up for his physical speed which isnt on par with the likes of Ei. if it was. he wouldnt need a long range technique like that.


----------



## Seelentau (Apr 21, 2015)

Yay, finally it's my translation's turn!


----------



## Seelentau (Apr 22, 2015)

Why did you include the "or so" in Aoda's blurb, though? :|

Ah, I see. The stuff I wrote in the brackets isn't in the original text, but I think that's what it means. The "or so" doesn't have anything to do with the text, it's just my own words, sorry ^^'


----------



## Sinedd (May 9, 2015)

What about translate Sasuke Retsu no Sho?


----------



## Seelentau (May 9, 2015)

There's no high quality scan available.


----------



## Sinedd (May 11, 2015)

Too bad!
We know what changes have been in the digital version 1 and 2 databook?
upd
In databook anything said about Byakugou in Mito?


----------



## Knyght (May 27, 2015)

My, my. An actual update.

Thanks, viatoretvenus.


----------



## Trojan (Jun 1, 2015)

I wish those novels never existed.


----------



## Arles Celes (Jun 1, 2015)

Hussain said:


> I hope those novels never existed.



What do you hate about them?

The Shikamaru one was rather fine IMO.

And in the Kakashi novel Naruto could do one handed seals like his dad/Haku/Current Sasuke, which is rather cool.


----------



## Trojan (Jun 1, 2015)

They stole OD from us.  
I did not read those novels (I only tried to read the first one, and it was boring as fuck). I don't care about their existing, they are like any other Fan-fiction to me, but the fact that they stole OD is rather annoying.


----------



## StickaStick (Jun 2, 2015)

Was Obito's translation ever done?


----------



## Trojan (Jun 2, 2015)

No. Poor Amanda, she was waiting for his pages' translation since like forever.


----------



## StickaStick (Jun 2, 2015)

That sucks.

So are ppl still doing the translating or no?


----------



## Trojan (Jun 2, 2015)

I don't know honestly. I haven't seen any for months. 
(Save for the last update recently) 

I guess they are busy with those novels. -_-


----------



## Seelentau (Jun 2, 2015)

That's probably because everything new was already translated. The stuff that wasn't is mostly what we already know, I think.


----------



## Xel (Jun 2, 2015)

If anyone has the time, could you please look at the Mind Puppet Switch Cursed Seal Jutsu (that name though)? Does it say anything that can't be seen in or inferred from the manga or does it just repeat everything that's known?

Thing is, we never see Fuu transferring his mind into the puppet in the manga, and the anime actually shows him _not_ doing that (he just leaves the puppet on the branch and walks away; the switch is triggered later, by Ao). I would like to know whether it was a mistake or not, since it seems more logical that the mind should be transferred into the puppet as it is set, before the trap is sprung. Does the databook clarify it?


----------



## Sword of the Morning (Jun 2, 2015)

Sad that so many things have been left untranslated. Looks like I'll be waiting until 2018 to really get all the translations from the English version.


----------



## Seelentau (Jun 2, 2015)

syntheticsound said:


> If anyone has the time, could you please look at the Mind Puppet Switch Cursed Seal Jutsu (that name though)? Does it say anything that can't be seen in or inferred from the manga or does it just repeat everything that's known?
> 
> Thing is, we never see Fuu transferring his mind into the puppet in the manga, and the anime actually shows him _not_ doing that (he just leaves the puppet on the branch and walks away; the switch is triggered later, by Ao). I would like to know whether it was a mistake or not, since it seems more logical that the mind should be transferred into the puppet as it is set, before the trap is sprung. Does the databook clarify it?



err, he explains that it works like that, didn't he?


----------



## Xel (Jun 3, 2015)

Seelentau said:


> err, he explains that it works like that, didn't he?



He does, which is why all I want to know is whether the databook explains anything else, or not. Also, there's a slight anime-manga difference.


*Spoiler*: __ 



In the manga, Danzo, Fuu and Torune talk about Ao and the trap right after getting rid of the Zetsu clones. Fuu then asks Torune to look after his body, and then we see the puppet attacking Ao.

In the anime, Fuu mentions Ao following them, and the next scene is him setting the trap and walking away. Later, as Ao approaches the puppet, Fuu tells Torune to look after his body. Afterwards, it's the same as the manga.




I'm sorry for going into detail like that, I know it's not important


----------



## B.o.t.i (Jun 3, 2015)

wait are the novels canon?? Where can 1 read thems??


----------



## Trojan (Jun 3, 2015)

they are fan-fiction as far as I am concerned, but they are being translated here as well. 
you could fine them here I guess


----------



## viatoretvenus (Jun 15, 2015)

knight504 said:


> My, my. An actual update.
> 
> Thanks, viatoretvenus.



Np, Sage of the Six Paths Tools is up now too. It's nothing much different that what has already been revealed in the manga. The 2nd A is referred to as Nidaime Raikage and Tobs as Nidaime Hokage in the entry.


----------



## Majin Lu (Jun 15, 2015)

Thank you, viatoretvenus. :33


----------



## Trojan (Jun 15, 2015)

btw, Majin Lu, can you perhaps do some scans besides Sasuke and itachi since OD is still busy with the other stuff?


----------



## Majin Lu (Jun 16, 2015)

I guess I can. Do you have some special request?


----------



## Trojan (Jun 16, 2015)

Not really. 

Mmm, I guess the page of the first and second Raikages is done tho, right?


----------



## Trojan (Jun 24, 2015)

Thanks Majin Lu for the Raikages' page! 
if you have free time, can you do Shisui next?


----------



## Majin Lu (Jun 24, 2015)

I'm on phone right now, but I'm almost sure Shisui is from a translator that still didn't give his/her ok.


----------



## Seelentau (Jun 24, 2015)

You could do my translations. :x


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Jun 24, 2015)

Has anyone translated Obito's profile yet? If not, will someone be working on it soon? I'm very interested.


----------



## Majin Lu (Jun 24, 2015)

Shisui: 

Who did translate that?



Seelentau said:


> You could do my translations. :x


I will. But it is easier if you show me the characters or the links of your translations.


----------



## Majin Lu (Jun 24, 2015)

Platypus said:


> most likely...


Thank you. By the tag "#I TRIED" and profile, (s)he is the translator. But I don't remember if (s)he gave us permission.


----------



## Knyght (Jun 25, 2015)

I (Knuckle) asked but I don't believe I ever received a reply. So I'm afraid not.


----------



## Trojan (Jun 25, 2015)

Majin Lu said:


> I'm on phone right now, but I'm almost sure Shisui is from a translator that still didn't give his/her ok.



I see. 
I think it was not mentioned who s/he was. I dunno. :/

Edit: nvm, seems you found it.


----------



## Klue (Jun 25, 2015)

Has anyone translated the Izanagi entry yet?


----------



## Ryuzaki (Jun 25, 2015)

Just curious, are the Kakashi pages translated?


----------



## Knyght (Jun 26, 2015)

*checks list*



Kyuubi Naruto said:


> Has anyone translated Obito's profile yet? If not, will someone be working on it soon? I'm very interested.



OrganicDinosaur was working on it but has stopped doing any db translations since she started working on Sakura Hiden.

That was two months ago and she has currently translated 59% of it.

It'll be a while before she's back, if ever. 



Klue said:


> Has anyone translated the Izanagi entry yet?





Ryuzaki said:


> Just curious, are the Kakashi pages translated?



No.


----------



## Trojan (Jun 26, 2015)

Even after Sakura's novel there are many other novels, and their translations take too much time. I really doubt
that she will ever get to the Databook again. 

especially with the Gaiden ending next week, then the databook will be even more irrelevant. Needless to say, there will be a Fan-book or something about the movie like the last. So, yeah, chances are the translation about the databook is as good as done. 

Thank God she decided to do Narudo before Obito at least. lol


----------



## StickaStick (Jun 26, 2015)

Shouldn't the entire DBIV be done in English eventually? Like by Viz or something?


----------



## Platypus (Jun 26, 2015)

In a couple of years maybe.

What about Turrin? Wouldn't he be interested in translating Databook stuff? He's been at it (translating manga pages) in the Translate section lately.


----------



## StickaStick (Jun 26, 2015)

Great 

And Turrin said he has no interest in doing full entry type stuff, unfortunately.


----------



## Amanda (Jun 26, 2015)

Kyuubi Naruto said:


> Has anyone translated Obito's profile yet? If not, will someone be working on it soon? I'm very interested.




There's a crude from Japanese to Spanish to English translation in the Obito FC, checked by a Spanish native speaker. We didn't post it here as there's no way for confirming the accuracy. Anyway,  and scroll down.


----------



## StickaStick (Jun 26, 2015)

Amanda said:


> There's a from Japanese to Spanish to English translation in the Obito FC, checked by a Spanish native speaker. We didn't post it here as there's no way for confirming the accuracy. Anyway,  and scroll down.


Holy sheet. Did not know about this. Better than nothing for the time being, I suppose. Thanks for posting this here as at least I wasn't aware of it.


----------



## Trojan (Jun 26, 2015)

StickaStick said:


> Shouldn't the entire DBIV be done in English eventually? Like by Viz or something?



They took 3 or 4 year to translate the 3rd IIRC. In addition, I think they never translated the first or second databook. 

I really doubt that anyone will give a darn about it after that many years of the manga's end. 

but to be frank, there is probably nothing different than what was shown/stated in the manga anyway.


----------



## Knyght (Jul 5, 2015)

The db's playing it straight but did A ever even use the Iron Claw in a fight? I just remember some comic relief on B.


----------



## Seelentau (Jul 5, 2015)

Nope, never.^^

By the way, I just translated those jutsu so Majin Lu or whoever else could create a scan for the whole page. I probably won't do much else, they're all boring anyway .-.


----------



## Xel (Jul 5, 2015)

Is it just me, or does this databook somehow seem less informative than the previous ones?

But well, at least I know when to buy birthday cakes for my faves now


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Jul 5, 2015)

Amanda said:


> There's a crude from Japanese to Spanish to English translation in the Obito FC, checked by a Spanish native speaker. We didn't post it here as there's no way for confirming the accuracy. Anyway,  and scroll down.



Awesome, I'll check it out thanks!


----------



## Majin Lu (Jul 5, 2015)

Seelentau said:


> Nope, never.^^
> 
> By the way, I just translated those jutsu so Majin Lu or whoever else could create a scan for the whole page. I probably won't do much else, they're all boring anyway .-.


I'll bookmark them so. I hope to post Madara's today or tomorrow.


----------



## Trojan (Jul 6, 2015)

Majin Lu said:


> I'll bookmark them so. I hope to post Madara's today or tomorrow.



You always give me hope in this thread, ML! 

If you are done with Madara, can you do Hashirama's after him?


----------



## Knyght (Jul 6, 2015)

Game Gogakuen hasn't given permission. Dunno how to contact him.


----------



## Trojan (Jul 6, 2015)

oh well, then there is Sasuke or itachi. 

Or Tsunade (even tho I don't know if the translation was posted is reliable or not...)


----------



## Knyght (Jul 7, 2015)

Good job, good job.

We also need Coral Palm for that page, Seelentau.


----------



## Seelentau (Jul 7, 2015)

Ah, you're right, missed that one.
Can't promise anything, but I'll see to it tonight, probably.

Edit: Nvm, done.


----------



## StickaStick (Jul 7, 2015)

Seelentau said:


> Page 242
> 
> Ninjutsu, Kekkei Genkai - Kamui
> No rank, all ranges, offensive, defensive
> ...


Glad that is finally cleared up, even if it still doesn't explain why Obito is able to use the warping-ability with his right-eye.

Also the use of the word "unconscious" for the right-eye's ability is interesting, as it would imply to me that Obito's intangibility works similar to, say, Gaara's gourd sand that auto-protects him. This would actually explain a few of his reaction feats during the War-Arc if so.

Seelentau could you expand on this at all if that's what the translation is trying to convey? Thanks a ton.



> Additionally, by having both eyes, "Susanoo" appears and it is possible to apply Kamui's powers to its weapons.


Obito able to use S-T Susano'O with both eyes confirmed 

I never thought this day would come


----------



## Seelentau (Jul 7, 2015)

StickaStick said:


> Glad that is finally cleared up, even if it still doesn't explain why Obito is able to use the warping-ability with his right-eye.
> 
> Also the use of the word "unconscious" for the right-eye's ability is interesting, as it would imply to me that Obito's intangibility works similar to, say, Gaara's gourd sand that auto-protects him. This would actually explain a few of his reaction feats during the War-Arc very well if so.
> 
> ...



The databook says:
右眼は (The right eye) 無意識に (unconsciously) 自身の一部 (part of itself/the user) を転送し (transfering) すり抜ける (to slip through)。
To me, it was the most confusing sentence at first, because of the 転送しすり抜ける at the end. But the way I worded it, it makes the most sense.
The "unconsciously" part is undoubtable. Doesn't mean that he can't do it consciously, as well.

And no, not confirmed. He never had both of his Mangekyo Sharingan, did he?


----------



## StickaStick (Jul 7, 2015)

Seelentau said:


> The databook says:
> 右眼は (The right eye) 無意識に (unconsciously) 自身の一部 (part of itself/the user) を転送し (transfering) すり抜ける (to slip through)。
> To me, it was the most confusing sentence at first, because of the 転送しすり抜ける at the end. But the way I worded it, it makes the most sense.
> The "unconsciously" part is undoubtable. Doesn't mean that he can't do it consciously, as well.


Yeah, that's definitely interesting. To me at least.



> And no, not confirmed. He never had both of his eyes, did he?


Well, he did have both very late in the story during the Kaguya stuff right before he died.

But what I'm saying is it appears the entry is basically saying that when both eyes comes together Susano'O is unlocked, so that means if Obito _does _possess both eyes he should be able to use Susano'O, correct?


----------



## Seelentau (Jul 7, 2015)

Yes, but we knew that ever since Sasuke fought Gaara at the Kage summit.
Actually, when I first read the Japanese text, I understood it as "Kamui awakens Susanoo if both eyes are in one person", but that's obviously not true. It just says that Kamui's power can be applied to Susanoo's weapons after it appeared due to both eyes being together.


----------



## StickaStick (Jul 7, 2015)

Seelentau said:


> Yes, but we knew that ever since Sasuke fought Gaara at the Kage summit.


Knew what? About two eyes unlocking Susano'O? If so there was some confusion on whether Ama and Tsukuyomi were needed based on of what Itachi had said and based on Obito saying the ability to awaken it was "rare". Some ppl theorized that Susano'O would awaken along with specific dojutsu in eye MS and it need not be any specific technique.



> Actually, when I first read the Japanese text, I understood it as "Kamui awakens Susanoo if both eyes are in one person", but that's obviously not true. It just says that Kamui's power can be applied to Susanoo's weapons after it appeared due to both eyes being together.


I have to admit I'm confused. The way the entry reads (_"Additionally, by having both eyes, "Susanoo" appears and it is possible to apply Kamui's powers to its weapons"_) seems to plainly suggest that having both eyes would awaken it but you're saying that is not the case because it's obviously not true. But why would that obviously not be true?

And thanks again for the clarification.


----------



## Platypus (Jul 7, 2015)

Nah. Just awakening the Mangekyou in both eyes is the requirement for Susanoo. No specific eye abilities (Tsukuyomi, Amaterasu) needed.

Itachi's statement has been often misinterpreted. All he basically said was that he unlocked Susanoo along with Tsukuyomi and Amaterasu the night he awoke his Mangekyou, *not* that he was only able to unlock Susanoo due to having Amaterasu and Tsukuyomi specifically.

This was Sasuke's statement Seelentau was referring too:


----------



## Seelentau (Jul 7, 2015)

Yes, Sasuke said that Susanoo awakens in the eyes of those who mastered both Mangekyo.
The information about needing Amaterasu and Tsukuyomi comes from the third databook, when Itachi was the only user of Susanoo. So that's outdated.

As for that sentence, it's:
さらに (Furthermore) 両目に (in both eyes) “万華鏡写輪眼”が (the "Mangekyo Sharingan" is) 揃う (present) ことで (being the circumstances) 現出する (appears) “須佐能乎” ("Susanoo").
Japanese is the easiest to understand by reading the sentences backwards:
Susanoo appears if the circumstances are that the Mangekyo Sharingan is present in both eyes.


----------



## Platypus (Jul 7, 2015)

So just _having_ two Mangekyou eyes (instead of actually awakening both of them yourself) would be sufficient to awake Susanoo?


----------



## Seelentau (Jul 7, 2015)

揃う means "to become complete"; "to be all present"; "to be a full set"; "to have everything at one's disposal".
And Kakashi didn't awaken both Mangekyo Sharingan himself and yet he used Susanoo, so...


----------



## StickaStick (Jul 7, 2015)

So what would you guys/gals make about Obito's statement that awakening Susano'O for a sharingan user is a rarity? I had always thought that meant to imply that even with MS (Obito says "Sharingan" but obviously one must obtain MS first) it was never a guarantee and for as long as I could remember that had been the main argument against Obito potentially being able to awaken Susano'O himself.

That's why I thought the entry stating plainly that when both Kamui eyes come together Susano'O would appear was a big deal because it hadn't been previously known if Obito could awaken it because of these uncertainties.


----------



## Platypus (Jul 7, 2015)

Seelentau said:


> 揃う means "to become complete"; "to be all present"; "to be a full set"; "to have everything at one's disposal".
> And Kakashi didn't awaken both Mangekyo Sharingan himself and yet he used Susanoo, so...




Okay. Thanks.


----------



## Seelentau (Jul 7, 2015)

I wouldn't put too much weight into anything that was said in the manga if there's something that could disprove it.
Susanoo was a rarity for a MS wielder, yet everyone used it aside from Izuna who was mostly dead and Obito who never really had the chance to use it.


----------



## StickaStick (Jul 7, 2015)

Seelentau said:


> I wouldn't put too much weight into anything that was said in the manga if there's something that could disprove it.
> Susanoo was a rarity for a MS wielder, yet everyone used it aside from Izuna who was mostly dead and Obito who never really had the chance to use it.


Well, even if we count everyone who's ever canonically shown it [Madara, Itachi, Sasuke, Indra, (Kakashi via Obito-infusion and Sage-Chakra)] then it could still be considered rare if we assume there were many other MS-users in the past. Tobirama even said that he'd seen Kagutsuchi before (possibly inferring other MS-users), although he may have been referring to Madara or Izuna, who knows.  Also, Shisui never showed it (alive or in a flashback) despite having both MS at one point and that fueled the doubt as well.

But I see what you're saying, and it's nice to have this cleared up.


----------



## Trojan (Jul 8, 2015)

> Page 242
> 
> Ninjutsu, Kekkei Genkai - Kamui
> No rank, all ranges, offensive, defensive
> ...



Good, that should put the whole Obito Vs Minato to rest, and all that "Obito did not know blah blah blah" 



> Well, even if we count everyone who's ever canonically shown it [Madara, Itachi, Sasuke, Indra, (Kakashi via Obito-infusion and Sage-Chakra)] then it could still be considered rare if we assume there were many other MS-users in the past. Tobirama even said that he'd seen Kagutsuchi before (possibly inferring other MS-users), although he may have been referring to Madara or Izuna, who knows. Also, Shisui never showed it (alive or in a flashback) despite having both MS at one point and that fueled the doubt as well.
> 
> But I see what you're saying, and it's nice to have this cleared up.



If Shisui was alive or shown in a flashback, it's pretty obvious that he is going to be able to use Susanoo. See the last game as Kishi is the one
who designed his Susanoo and its abilities. To me, ever since that, it was obvious any guy with 2 MS can use the Susanoo.


----------



## Knyght (Jul 9, 2015)

Months of silence and then all this. Good times.


----------



## StickaStick (Jul 9, 2015)

Does anyone have the raw/page for Contract Seal's full entry by chance? And if so does it say anything about whether it must be used on the summoner or not? TIA.


----------



## Trojan (Jul 9, 2015)

StickaStick said:


> Does anyone have the raw/page for Contract Seal's full entry by chance? And if so does it say anything about whether it must be used on the summoner or not? TIA.







> Keiyaku Fuuin (contract sealing)
> Ninjutsu, sealing jutsu
> Volume 52, page 155
> A sealing justu used by Minato to nullify a contract with the Kyuubi. In order to retrieve the stolen Kyuubi from Obito, he aimed his right hand at his opponent’s heart, and immediately completed the seal.


----------



## Platypus (Jul 9, 2015)

Wasn't there an imgur album with clearer scans Seelentau(?) made? Somebody got the link?


----------



## Trojan (Jul 9, 2015)

Platypus said:


> Wasn't there an imgur album with clearer scans Seelentau(?) made? Somebody got the link?


----------



## Platypus (Jul 9, 2015)

Thanks.


----------



## Seelentau (Jul 9, 2015)

knight504 said:


> Months of silence and then all this. Good times.



I'm banned in LoL, that's why. :|


----------



## StickaStick (Jul 9, 2015)

You're too kind Hussain 

But yeah I just want someone to look over it again cause like I said I read someone who said that it says it works by using it on the summoner. So I link'd the page to Turrin (I think he translated it here the first time) to look over it again. If it doesn't say anything about that then I'll gladly say you're right (not that it effects my opinion on our discussion much, but still ).


----------



## Knyght (Jul 10, 2015)

I just noticed that the Mind Clone Switch Jutsu is missing in the db. I know we don't have Yugito's fire rat jutsu, Kabuto's chakra draining seal or Yamato's Nativity of a Sea of Trees (which, to be fair, was pretty damn redundant) but I wonder if we're missing any other jutsu from the manga.


----------



## Seelentau (Jul 10, 2015)

Madara's meteor technique.


----------



## Knyght (Jul 10, 2015)

That one never bothered me at first since we'd seen Nagato chuck a mini-meteor at Naruto. I figured it was the Bansho Tenin equivalent of nuking Konoha. But it doesn't get any mention in the Bansho Tenin entry and someone later pointed out to me that Madara's actually doing three hand-seals simultaneously for it. Weird for it to go unmentioned knowing that.


----------



## Seelentau (Jul 10, 2015)

What technique should I do next?


----------



## T-Bag (Jul 10, 2015)

can someone link me to Madara's complete db entry?


----------



## Knyght (Jul 10, 2015)

.



Seelentau said:


> What technique should I do next?



So many to choose from...Kabuto's Den'ien'ei? Or Gate of the Great God?


----------



## Seelentau (Jul 10, 2015)

I decided on Tenpenchii, wanted to know if it uses natural energy or not ^_^


----------



## Knyght (Jul 10, 2015)

OTL

Ah well, I'm interested myself.


----------



## Seelentau (Jul 10, 2015)

Done~

Next up is Dustless Bewildering Cover. Turrin had some problems with it, I'll give it a shot~

Edit: It really is complicated. Took me an hour and I'm not even 100% sure of the translation :s


----------



## Klue (Jul 10, 2015)

Seelentau said:


> Madara's meteor technique.



Don't remind me.


----------



## Knyght (Jul 11, 2015)

Seelentau said:


> Dustless Bewildering Cover.



Why Kishimoto didn't have Muu as a master of the Hiding with Camouflage Jutsu, I'll never know. It accomplishes the same thing, is of a higher rank, was already used by Iwa in canon, and doesn't randomly mention water all the time. This sounds like it should belong to Gengetsu...or someone who's actually listed with water nature tranformation in the db unlike Muu.

And then he makes the db entry overly complicated for shits and giggles. 

Thanks anyway, I've been hoping for a more understandable translation for a while now.



> A technique method of invisibility like the moon on a rainy night!! [TN: Yeah... what?]



You can't see the moon because it's hidden behind the clouds i.e. water vapour.


----------



## Seelentau (Jul 11, 2015)

The Black Panther technique is equally complicated... jesus fck >.<


----------



## Seelentau (Jul 11, 2015)

Aaaaand the SIx Paths Ten-Tails Coffin Seal no less... I'm too bad for this kind of Japanese


----------



## Knyght (Jul 11, 2015)

What kind?


----------



## Seelentau (Jul 11, 2015)

This advanced kind.


----------



## Trojan (Jul 11, 2015)

@Seelentau

If you are going to translate more stuff, can you take in consideration the first Mizukage? 
or some of the early kages that we know nothing about? 
(Even tho I have this feeling that tells me their profile has nothing new. )

Or Jiraiya if possible...


----------



## Seelentau (Jul 11, 2015)

I'm not really interested in translating characters. They tend to be even more complicated ^^'


----------



## OrganicDinosaur (Jul 11, 2015)

Seelentau said:


> I'm not really interested in translating characters. They tend to be even more complicated ^^'



....I'm the exact opposite. The charas are the easier type of profile to do over the jutsu boxes. Maybe that's because I don't pay attention to specific ones though.....

The Japanese in the DB can get super wonky sometimes. Sometimes I have to sit for an hour on a paragraph because I have to think about the grammar ;__;';~~ It's defs not just you Seelentau~

I'd rather sit and decipher those blobby kanji from the Boruto chara sheet...lol

Everytime I see your name pop up I keep reminding myself to edit Sasuke and Itachi's entries, and then do Obito...

And I think I might owe Hussain something about Minato? I have a huge list of DB things to do...

I'm sorry for being so absent~~ OTL


----------



## Seelentau (Jul 11, 2015)

OD, when you want to do something else than translating movie/novel stuff, I'd be glad to have your opinion on most of my translations. Especially the more recent ones have been very difficult, each taking me an hour or more.


----------



## Knyght (Jul 13, 2015)

Psssst. Can you hook me up with "p. 188 - Protected by Samurai - Inviolable by Shinobi - The Land of Iron", Seelentau?


----------



## Seelentau (Jul 13, 2015)

There it is~


----------



## Knyght (Jul 13, 2015)

Awesome. (ﾉ◕ヮ◕)ﾉ*:･ﾟ✧


----------



## Trojan (Jul 14, 2015)

Did they seriously call the samurai experts and powerful? 
they were utter fodders, and couldn't even stop 1 guy (and/or the taka)! 

oh well, I guess since the entire SA were also fodders with extremely limited exceptions, that might make
a little tiny sense!


----------



## SaiST (Jul 14, 2015)

_"In his fight with the Raikage, Sasuke was forced into a predicament and [highlight]in that moment, he created this technique[/highlight]."_​


nuuu caramel mama! staaahp!


----------



## Seelentau (Jul 14, 2015)

... what?


----------



## SaiST (Jul 14, 2015)

Don't care what that thing says, Chapter 415 marked the discovery of his right eye's dōryoku.


----------



## Seelentau (Jul 14, 2015)

Putting out Amaterasu was never attributed to Kagutsuchi.


----------



## SaiST (Jul 14, 2015)

​
We also started getting allusions to his acquisition of Susanoo after that point. That may have been the first time Kagutsuchi was _"formally"_ introduced, but Sasuke was certainly aware of it before he went to the Kage Summit; he didn't just devise it on the spot.


----------



## Seelentau (Jul 14, 2015)

And? Putting out the Amaterasu is one thing, Enton: Kagutsuchi is another. This doesn't prove that he used Enton: Kagutsuchi to put out Amaterasu.
And the article really says that he came up with the technique on that spot.


----------



## Platypus (Jul 14, 2015)

Putting out the black flames is part of Amaterasu, right? Itachi did the same thing and he didn't have Kagutsuchi.

*Edit:* or Itachi's Amaterasu dissipated because Itachi closed his eye right when Sasuke's flames were completely consumed by Amaterasu.


----------



## SaiST (Jul 14, 2015)

Seelentau said:


> And? Putting out the Amaterasu is one thing, Enton: Kagutsuchi is another. This doesn't prove that he used Enton: Kagutsuchi to put out Amaterasu.
> And the article really says that he came up with the technique on that spot.


Right, I just don't agree with it. Attention was brought to Sasuke's right eye, he questioned if that was his eye's power.

Susanoo comes upon the awakening of both eyes powers, and Sasuke started alluding to his possession of it immediately after all that happened in 415; it was the very thing he desired to try out during the Kage Summit. That wouldn't have happened if he wasn't already at least vaguely aware of what his right eye was capable of—aware of Kagutsuchi. Claiming he devised it on the spot conflicts with that.

That's why I insist his quelling of Amaterasu's flames was an example of Kagutsuchi. Unfortunately, , I can't really argue that Kagutsuchi is the only means of accomplishing this feat anymore.


----------



## Seelentau (Jul 14, 2015)

mh, what I meant is basically "What if his questioning of his eye's power resulted in the creation of Kagutsuchi"?
I don't think that putting Amaterasu out was part of Kagutsuchi, but more like "hey, I can put out Amaterasu with this eye's power... what if I can also... use keitaihenka with it?".
Two different techniques/means to do something with Amaterasu, one named Kagutsuchi, the other unnamed.
Or so.


----------



## SaiST (Jul 14, 2015)

Fine, maybe Kagutsuchi wasn't responsible for the Enton's quelling. Still would mean he was aware of it before Raikage put him on the spot, before he intended to try out another technique that was dependent upon him being aware of it.


----------



## Seelentau (Jul 15, 2015)

I just did Kakuzu because it was mostly easy, but that probably concludes my translation spree, since my LoL ban ends tomorrow and I'll be occupied with gaming then^^
So it's up to the other translators again~


----------



## Knyght (Jul 15, 2015)

Guess I should break my rediscovered habit of regular thread checks then. The drought returns. OTL


----------



## RaSenkoChoRinbukoSanshiki (Jul 21, 2015)

Id love if the other kages profiles are translatated, like Mei. I. Interested in her backstory and how someone like her with 2 kekkei genkai survived and even became mizukage. Would like to see third raikage as well, he was beast.


----------



## Platypus (Jul 21, 2015)

IIRC, Mei's profile just repeated what we already knew about her. Namely that she brought an end to the Bloody Mist era etc. but no further details.


----------



## Zarabatana (Aug 10, 2015)

does anyone know about shikamaru's databook?


----------



## Eriko (Aug 10, 2015)

Zarabatana said:


> does anyone know about shikamaru's databook?



I'm halfway done translating that. Not sure when I'll get back to it. I kind of took a break from translating for awhile, and now I'm slammed with a lot of different projects.

For future reference, it's best to look at the list that knight504 compiled  to see what's already been done.


----------



## Zarabatana (Aug 10, 2015)

Eriko said:


> I'm halfway done translating that. Not sure when I'll get back to it. I kind of took a break from translating for awhile, and now I'm slammed with a lot of different projects.
> 
> For future reference, it's best to look at the list that knight504 compiled here to see what's already been done.



ah, ok. thanks for the good work.


----------



## Knyght (Aug 15, 2015)

Found a few scans of not-really-translations .

Yakushi Nonou, , Kanpu and Keiri.


----------



## TehDarkDarkOfPerdition (Aug 20, 2015)

Where is the data about the Six Paths: Yin-Seal? You know the one Hagoromo gave Sasuke, I can't find it anywhere...


----------



## Seelentau (Aug 20, 2015)

There is nothing like that.


----------



## TehDarkDarkOfPerdition (Aug 20, 2015)

Wow, Really? That's like... Holy Shit... my mind can't even.


----------



## Platypus (Aug 20, 2015)

Random question:


*Torifu Akimichi was 30 years old when?* During Danzo's flashback? During the Kyuubi attack flashback? When he died?


----------



## Seelentau (Aug 21, 2015)

He's 30 during the flashback.


----------



## Platypus (Aug 21, 2015)

The Tobirama one right?

Weird how his teammate Kagami is at least 5 years younger then. I had always assumed all six were about the same age, with Koharu, Homura, Hiruzen and Danzo all being the same age.

But it makes less sense for him to be 30 in the Kyuubi Attack flashback... I think... 
Because that would imply Torifu's 26 years younger than Hiruzen, who was 68-12=56 at the time.


----------



## Trojan (Aug 21, 2015)

It's strange that they putted his age when he was during Tobirama's area rather than his age when he died
or up to the 4th War! 

man, this Databook is full of shit to be honest!  
and not only that, it barely give us anything new or explain anything at all!


----------



## Eriko (Sep 7, 2015)

Finally working on the databook again after 5-6 months... I got kind of burnt out on translating in general at one point (plus I had a lot of other things going on). I meant to finish team 10 back then, but I ended up looking at Shikamaru's profile, muttering his catch phrase, putting the book down and doing something else. Then months later when I started translating again, I got caught up in working on interviews and some other things, so DB4 stayed on the back burner. 

But now the only huge project I have left is the novelization of The Last, so I should be able to get back to working on some of the shorter DB4 profiles in between translating novel sections. Hopefully. At any rate, Shikamaru is finally done at least.


----------



## Klue (Sep 7, 2015)

Hussain said:


> man, this Databook is full of shit to be honest!



I know, like Rinne Sharingan.


----------



## Mercurial (Sep 7, 2015)

Eriko said:


> Finally working on the databook again after 5-6 months... I got kind of burnt out on translating in general at one point (plus I had a lot of other things going on). I meant to finish team 10 back then, but I ended up looking at Shikamaru's profile, muttering his catch phrase, putting the book down and doing something else. Then months later when I started translating again, I got caught up in working on interviews and some other things, so DB4 stayed on the back burner.
> 
> But now the only huge project I have left is the novelization of The Last, so I should be able to get back to working on some of the shorter DB4 profiles in between translating novel sections. Hopefully. At any rate, Shikamaru is finally done at least.



I beg you, could you do Kakashi's profile and then Obito's profile? I know they are long, but you can take all the time you want, even work on a page after another just when you feel you want, but please do that...


----------



## Eriko (Sep 7, 2015)

Raikiri19 said:


> I beg you, could you do Kakashi's profile and then Obito's profile? I know they are long, but you can take all the time you want, even work on a page after another just when you feel you want, but please do that...



I believe I've already stated in here that I don't take translation requests. I have seen you pester other translators about this, too. You don't seem to understand that you are asking a total stranger to do several hours of unpaid work. Also, I said I'm doing short profiles. I don't have time for longer profiles right now. 

Plus, OrganicDinosaur was working on Obito. I won't disrespect her by just taking over it like that.


----------



## Mercurial (Sep 7, 2015)

Eriko said:


> I believe I've already stated in here that I don't take translation requests. I have seen you pester other translators about this, too. You don't seem to understand that you are asking a total stranger to do several hours of unpaid work. Also, I said I'm doing short profiles. I don't have time for longer profiles right now.
> 
> Plus, OrganicDinosaur was working on Obito. I won't disrespect her by just taking over it like that.



I missed that, sorry, if I knew about that I wouldn't have bothered you.

I know, that's why I thought it was possible by delaying the work and by doing that about page after page, without being in a hurry, but taking all the time wanted/needed.


----------



## Eriko (Sep 7, 2015)

Raikiri19 said:


> I missed that, sorry, if I knew about that I wouldn't have bothered you.
> 
> I know, that's why I thought it was possible by delaying the work and by doing that about page after page, without being in a hurry, but taking all the time wanted/needed.



It's been explained why most translators prefer to avoid doing that. Although that does happen sometimes, most of us prefer to get through the entries at once without stretching it out too much because that makes it easier to focus on consistency and the context.

Tbh though, even if it could be split up like that, that's still too much work to ask a stranger to do. (I sometimes do stuff like that for friends, but not for random people.) Even if I hadn't just said I was translating a novel and only doing short DB entries, that's still a lot to ask. 

I understand that you want to read it, but pestering translators about it is not really going to make the case for it any better. Kakashi is popular enough that someone will probably get to it at some point, so right now it's probably best to try to be patient (as hard as it may be). Things will get done when they get done.


----------



## Klue (Sep 8, 2015)

Raikiri19 said:


> I beg you



Disgraceful.


----------



## Maerala (Sep 8, 2015)

This might've been asked before but quick question.

Does the latest databook explain why so many characters we've never seen using elemental ninjutsu suddenly received 3-4 elements? Even Kakashi who claimed never to have heard of someone with all 5 elemental chakras suddenly has all 7. I kinda checked out of Naruto; just curious.


----------



## Seelentau (Sep 9, 2015)

Using chakra natures is nothing special. Every jonin usually has at least two.
And Kakashi never said that, I think. Yamato only said so in an anime-only scene.


----------



## Trojan (Sep 9, 2015)

I think Jiraiya also said something like Nagato did the impossible when he was able to use all 5 elements. 
That gave me (at least) the impression that it was not possible by normal means. 



^
I am not sure if it's the page, but I heard that anyone who can use any level, even basic, of that element is listed as a user. 
at the same time, we know some of the characters showed some jutsu of X element, and they were not listed as such.


----------



## Mr.Blonde (Sep 9, 2015)

Speaking of Jiraiya, has his entry been translated anywhere?


----------



## Trojan (Sep 9, 2015)

Mr.Blonde said:


> Speaking of Jiraiya, has his entry been translated anywhere?



No.


----------



## Rai (Sep 9, 2015)

No one gives a shit about DB IV anymore.


----------



## Zef (Sep 9, 2015)

ℜai said:


> No one gives a shit about DB IV anymore.



So true. Can't wait for the next one- oh wait.....


----------



## Trojan (Sep 9, 2015)

ℜai said:


> No one gives a shit about DB IV anymore.



Indeed. 
that's why I wanted it to be translated as soon as possible. lol


----------



## Knyght (Sep 9, 2015)

Jiraiya said it was unprecedented for someone to have mastered all six nature transformations (referring to Nagato).

I suppose you can reconcile this with the nature chart showing whatever chakra natures an individual has developed some level of skill with - as in actual nature transformation and not just using an elemental jutsu - not necessarily mastered.

I've seen two translations on that part of the db:

"Chakra nature transformation mastery - indicates the ninja's ability to handle chakra nature transformation. There are seven chakra nature transformations: Fire, Wind, Water, Earth, Lightning and also Yin Yang. However, chakra nature transformation mastery isn't set in stone, and ability in it can change through ninja's lifetime."

"It shows the nature alterations that shinobi can operate. Including Fire, Wind, Water, Earth, and Lightning, Yin, Yang, the seven natures that exist. Note - This shows the nature alterations possessed, but each shinobi's combat experience with them is mere conjecture, however they always have the ability to use that alteration"


----------



## t0xeus (Oct 25, 2015)

Has Madara's page from fourth databook been already translated?


----------



## Rai (Jun 22, 2016)

Translation for DB IV is still alive


----------



## SoulFire (Jun 22, 2016)

Eriko said:


> Finally working on the databook again after 5-6 months... I got kind of burnt out on translating in general at one point (plus I had a lot of other things going on). I meant to finish team 10 back then, but I ended up looking at Shikamaru's profile, muttering his catch phrase, putting the book down and doing something else. Then months later when I started translating again, I got caught up in working on interviews and some other things, so DB4 stayed on the back burner.
> 
> *But now the only huge project I have left is the novelization of The Last,* so I should be able to get back to working on some of the shorter DB4 profiles* in between translating novel sections.* Hopefully. At any rate, Shikamaru is finally done at least.


----------



## UltimateDeadpool (Jun 23, 2016)

Hussain said:


> I think Jiraiya also said something like Nagato did the impossible when he was able to use all 5 elements.
> That gave me (at least) the impression that it was not possible by normal means.
> 
> 
> ...



Nagato had an affinity for all the chakra natures, which is impossible since people are only born with one affinity. You can learn the others, but your affinity will always be your strongest.


----------



## Seelentau (Jun 29, 2016)

Sooo the German version of the Jin no Sho was released yesterday. I'm going to skim through it, but I honestly doubt that I'll find anything interesting we didn't know yet. But at least I can now actually read everything^^

Reactions: Like 1 | Optimistic 2


----------



## Platypus (Jun 30, 2016)

They miscategorized every Kekkei Mora or Tota technique, as Kekkei Genkai in the jutsu section…


----------



## Rai (Jun 30, 2016)




----------



## Seelentau (Jun 30, 2016)

Platypus said:


> They miscategorized every Kekkei Mora or Tota technique, as Kekkei Genkai in the jutsu section…



Holy sheet. Didn't even notice that. What I noticed was  and . The first is an obvious typeset mistake and the first says "Rikudo-Sen'nin-Tensei" instead of "Rikudo-Chibaku-Tensei". 
I already wrote carlsen about this, maybe they'll care...


----------



## Klue (Jun 30, 2016)




----------



## Platypus (Jun 30, 2016)

"Diese Kunst wird von Kaguya mit ihren *Rin'negan* angewandt." - p. 230, Amenominaka

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rai (Jun 30, 2016)

No Rinne Sharingan?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Klue (Jun 30, 2016)

Platypus said:


> "Diese Kunst wird von Kaguya mit ihren *Rin'negan* angewandt." - p. 230, Amenominaka



Don't do this to me, I can't.




If it weren't for the Kekkei Genkai mistakes, I would try to convince myself that a translation of the original is more valid.

Rinnegan is to Klue what Kakashi is to @Raikiri19.

Reactions: Funny 2 | Friendly 1


----------



## Seelentau (Jun 30, 2016)

Surprise, they do care and asked me to send them the mistakes.
I'm compiling a list of mistakes we've found so far, so if you find anything else, please go ahead and post it here, Platypus.


----------



## Klue (Jun 30, 2016)

Seelentau said:


> Surprise, they do care and asked me to send them the mistakes.
> I'm compiling a list of mistakes we've found so far, so if you find anything else, please go ahead and post it here, Platypus.



Kaguya's Rinnegan shit ain't no mistake.

Fawk dat.



@Platypus can you take a picture of that lovely sentence? Might frame it son, no joke. And are the other _Rinne Sharingan_ mentions replaced with _Rinnegan_ too?

It's not weird to fap to text. Naw son, not weird at all.


----------



## Platypus (Jun 30, 2016)

Klue said:


> And our the other _Rinne Sharingan_ mentions replaced with _Rinnegan_ too?


Actually:

P. 67, Kaguya: "In beiden Augen das Byakugan, isst Kaguya die verbotene Frucht – und auf ihren Stirn erwacht das *Rin'ne-Sharingan*." 

Muh lazy translation: "The Byakugan in both eyes, Kaguya eats the forbidden Fruit – and awakens the Rin'ne-Sharingan on her forehead."​


----------



## Klue (Jun 30, 2016)

Well shit.


----------



## Platypus (Jun 30, 2016)

Mugen Tsukyomi profile also says Rinne Sharingan. 



​
*Shisui Uchiha Profile (p. 56):* "Sein Können war nahezu unglaublich – und deshalb trieben die Wirren seiner Zeit ihren Spott mit ihm. Er, der eigentlich dazu bestimmt war, zum Eckpfeiler seiner Dorfes zu werden, schied aus der Welt und wurde zu einem tragischen Helden. Sein starkes Mangekyo-Sharingan weckte nicht nur die Gier der feindlichen Ninja, sondern auch die der Dorfoberen."

*Translation of the above:* "His skill/ability was almost unbelievable – and the turmoil of his time therefore made a mockery of him. He, who was actually destined to become the cornerstone of his village, separated from the world (read: died) and became a tragic hero with that. His powerful Mangekyo-Sharingan awakened not only the greed of hostile ninja, but also that of the village superiors/leaders." (Don't hesitate to correct any 'steaks)

 "He’s an excellent and outstanding (nin) in the era of turmoil in Kirigakure, the cornerstone of the village and left the world the hero of the tragedy. The mighty ability of his 'Mangekyou Sharingan’ has attracted attention of not only the enemy nations, but the higher ups of the village as well."
​
Not sure how _Kirigakure _slipped into the initial translation.


----------



## Klue (Jun 30, 2016)

Platypus said:


> Mugen Tsukyomi profile also says Rinne Sharingan.
> 
> 
> 
> ​


​

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Seelentau (Jul 1, 2016)

Klue said:


> @Platypus can you take a picture of that lovely sentence? Might frame it son, no joke. And our the other _Rinne Sharingan_ mentions replaced with _Rinnegan_ too?
> 
> It's not weird to fap to text. Naw son, not weird at all.



I mean, you do realize that this is the German translation and the Japanese original says something entirely different? 



Platypus said:


> Actually:
> 
> P. 67, Kaguya: "In beiden Augen das Byakugan, isst Kaguya die verbotene Frucht – und auf ihren Stirn erwacht das *Rin'ne-Sharingan*."
> 
> Muh lazy translation: "The Byakugan in both eyes, Kaguya eats the forbidden Fruit – and awakens the Rin'ne-Sharingan on her forehead."​



Ye, that's correct, the Japanese says the same.



Platypus said:


> Not sure how _Kirigakure _slipped into the initial translation.



Me neither, the original doesn't mention Kiri as well.

My list looks like this right now:

*Spoiler*: __ 





* Seite 14, oben links: Die Daten sind nicht vom „10. Oktober 2014“, sondern vom 10. Oktober in-universum. Dies ist nämlich Narutos Geburtstag und der Tag, an dem der Weltkrieg endet (Kapitel 691). Dies ist vergleichbar mit dem Datum von Seite 222, dort steht "8. bis 10. Oktober". Eben jener 10. Oktober ist auf Seite 14 gemeint. Hat also nichts mit der echten Welt zu tun.
* Seite 17, in der Box: Dort steht, der Hoozuki-Clan habe die Suika-no-Jutsu „weitervererbt“. Dies müsste laut Original „überliefert“ heißen, da es ein Hiden ist und kein Kekkei Genkai.

* Seite 70, rechter Bildtext: Zugegeben, ich fand das japanische Original auch schwierig ins Englische zu übersetzen. Im Original wird dort nicht „Rikudo Sennin“ benutzt, sondern „Rikudo no Shinsen“. Beides bedeutet in etwa „Eremit der Sechs Pfade“, aber im Deutschen steht dort fälschlicherweise „Rikudo Sennin“, was im Original nicht vorkommt.

* Seite 87, Kitsuchis Eintrag: Hier fehlt seine Blutsverwandtschaft mit dem Tsuchikage.

* Was ich generell nicht verstehe ist die Übersetzung von As und Killer Bs Namen. Zwar ist es für eine Änderung vermutlich schon zu spät, allerdings war doch offensichtlich, dass sie A und Killer B heißen und nicht Ay und Killerbee. Immerhin sind sie Teil der A-B-Kombo, es gibt den Charakter C (der von euch Shi genannt wird) und im japanischen Original wird Killer Bs Name doch sogar so übersetzt. Auch die Raikage heißen dort alle A und nicht Ay. Was haben sich eure Übersetzer bloß dabei gedacht? Nicht böse gemeint, aber diese Sache ist übersetzungstechnisch komplett daneben.
* Seite 123, Dodais Bildunterschrift: Im Original steht „Sendai Raikage“, was nicht „Erster Raikage“ sondern „Vorheriger Raikage“ bzw. „Raikage der vorherigen Generation“ bedeutet, es ist also vom Dritten Raikage die Rede.
* Seite 133, Box: Der Dritte Tsuchikage war ein Überlebender des dritten Krieges, nicht des zweiten.
* Seite 187: Mei beherrscht nicht Suiton und Futton, sondern Yoton und Futton.
* Seite 194: Yashamaru wird (mal wieder) als Frau bezeichnet. „Maru“ ist eine japanische Namensendung, die typischerweise für Jungennamen benutzt wird. Schon in den Schriften des To war dies falsch dargestellt.
* Seite 217, unterer Text: Hier wurde statt Rikudo-Chibaku-Tensei fälschlicherweise Rikudo-Sen'nin-Tensei geschrieben.
* Seite 226: Hier gibt es einen Typeset-Fehler, bei dem Shikamarus „Kagemane geschafft!“ auch dort steht, wo eigentlich „Hiden“ stehen müsste.
* Bei den Techniken wurden ALLE Jutsu, die eigentlich „Kekkei Mora“ sind, als „Kekkei Genkai“ klassifiziert, also bspw. Amenominaka (Seite 230) oder Mugen-Tsukuyomi (Seite 295), aber auch die kleineren Jutsu wie „Togebari“ (Seite 323).
* Seite 230, Amenominaka: Kaguya wendet die Technik nicht mit ihrem „Rin’negan“ an, sondern mit ihrem „Rin’ne-Sharingan“.
* Seite 260: Hier fehlt der letzte Satz, vonwegen dass nur diejenigen, die alle fünf Chakranaturen beherrschen, Shinra Tensei benutzen können und es als „Kristall des Rinnegan“ bezeichnet werden kann.
* Seite 283: Die Schriftart oben links ist Schreibschrift. Weiß nicht, ob das beabsichtigt ist, aber sie kommt sonst nirgendwo so vor, deshalb merke ich das hier mal an.
* Seite 293: Die untere Technik heißt „Bocho-Gudodama“, nicht „Hocho-Gudodama“.
* Seite 295: Hier steht fälschlicherweise „Rin’negan-Sharingan“ statt „Rin’ne-Sharingan“ im Text.
* Seite 301: Ich glaube, bei Kaguyas Text fehlt ein Teil (der über ihr Dojutsu).





Anything I should add?

Reactions: Informative 1 | Useful 1


----------



## Klue (Jul 1, 2016)

Seelentau said:


> I mean, you do realize that this is the German translation and the Japanese original says something entirely different?



For this topic, I don't care.


----------



## Platypus (Jul 1, 2016)

Seelentau said:


> I mean, you do realize that this is the German translation and the Japanese original says something entirely different?


Oh, he knows. 



Seelentau said:


> * Bei den Techniken wurden ALLE Jutsu, die eigentlich „Kekkei Mora“ sind, als „Kekkei Genkai“ klassifiziert, also bspw. Amenominaka (Seite 230) oder Mugen-Tsukuyomi (Seite 295), aber auch die kleineren Jutsu wie „Togebari“ (Seite 323).


Add Kekkei Tota to the list as well. (Ohnoki's jutsu on p. 259)


----------



## Seelentau (Jul 1, 2016)

Did that. Anything else? I mean, I surely won't be able to convince them that the databook dates and ages are sometimes false...


----------



## Rai (Jul 1, 2016)

Seelentau said:


> Me neither, the original doesn't mention Kiri as well.
> 
> My list looks like this right now:
> 
> ...



Damn...that is a long list.

I doubt they will bother to fix it


----------



## Knyght (Jul 2, 2016)

Random question: Since Sage Art: Inorganic Reincarnation is said to be specific to snake sages, more or less, is the same thing said about Sage Art: White Rage Attack?


----------



## Seelentau (Jul 2, 2016)

knight504 said:


> Random question: Since Sage Art: Inorganic Reincarnation is said to be specific to snake sages, more or less, is the same thing said about Sage Art: White Rage Attack?



Yup. It's weird that both articles say that the techniques can only be used by those who mastered Senjutsu in the Ryuchi Cave, when Kabuto states in the manga that his Sage Mode isn't perfect...


----------



## Knyght (Jul 2, 2016)

Curiosity sated.



Seelentau said:


> Yup. It's weird that both articles say that the techniques can only be used by those who mastered Senjutsu in the Ryuchi Cave, when Kabuto states in the manga that his Sage Mode isn't perfect...



Well, he does say mastered it  Where does he mention his Sage Mode's imperfect?


----------



## hbcaptain (Jul 2, 2016)

@Seelentau , do you have any clue about this one :

And also Sakumo's profile .


----------



## Platypus (Jul 2, 2016)

hbcaptain said:


> @Seelentau , do you have any clue about this one :
> 
> And also Sakumo's profile .




*Spoiler*: _Translated from German_ 





*The history of secret jutsu (P.270)*

↓ With the Hiraishin-no-Jutsu one moves lightning fast (_blitzschnell_) to a place one has marked beforehand!

[Image of Tobirama]

There are jutsu such as Hiraishin-no-Jutsu and Edotensei, which are extremely hard to learn and to handle, but were nonetheless passed on to the next generation. Many of these high-grade ninjutsu were created by a(n) genius/authority in jutsu development: Tobirama Senju, the second Hokage.
_

The jutsu developed by Tobirama Senju are taken over by his students. Minato Namikaze for instance improved the Hiraishin-no-Jutsu and was so virtuoso in it, that he was given the nickname "Yellow Flash". Many outstanding techniques were continuously refined and further developed in accordance with the era. Is the future of Kagebunshin and Rasengan now in Naruto's hands?!

↓ Minato's Rasengan now lies in the hands of his son…

[Image of Minato]


----------



## hbcaptain (Jul 2, 2016)

Thanks for the translation , so finally Minato didn't took Tobirama's developped techniques as stated in one of the translations here but only Hiraishin no Jutsu .


----------



## Seelentau (Jul 3, 2016)

"The jutsu developed by Tobirama Senju were taken over by his students. Minato Namikaze for instance..." - Minato wasn't even Tobirama's student, lolololo.

Oh databook, you never fail to make me laugh.

Oh and I'm not going to translate anything from that book anymore. There's nothing interesting left.


----------



## heartsutra (Jul 3, 2016)

Seelentau said:


> "The jutsu developed by Tobirama Senju were taken over by his students. Minato Namikaze for instance..." - Minato wasn't even Tobirama's student, lolololo.
> 
> Oh databook, you never fail to make me laugh.


Pretty mortifying how unreliable the official Databook is.

Assuming this is from the German translation — Is it the same in the original Japanese version?


----------



## Trojan (Jul 3, 2016)

Seelentau said:


> Oh and I'm not going to translate anything from that book anymore. There's nothing interesting left.



There wasn't any from the start to be honest. It was entirely just a recap with absolutely nothing new to offer.  
Unless you count the elements chart which was "meh" at best...


----------



## Rai (Jul 3, 2016)

Even Viz makes mistakes, but not like those.

Never buy a German/French version


----------



## Seelentau (Jul 3, 2016)

My mistakes list looks like this right now:

*Spoiler*: __ 





Seite 14, oben links: Die Daten sind nicht vom „10. Oktober 2014“, sondern vom 10. Oktober in-universum. Dies ist nämlich Narutos Geburtstag und der Tag, an dem der Weltkrieg endet (Kapitel 691). Dies ist vergleichbar mit dem Datum von Seite 222, dort steht "8. bis 10. Oktober". Eben jener 10. Oktober ist auf Seite 14 gemeint. Hat also nichts mit der echten Welt zu tun.
Seite 17, in der Box: Dort steht, der Hoozuki-Clan habe die Suika-no-Jutsu „weitervererbt“. Dies müsste laut Original „überliefert“ heißen, da es ein Hiden ist und kein Kekkei Genkai.
Seite 70, rechter Bildtext: Zugegeben, ich fand das japanische Original auch schwierig ins Englische zu übersetzen. Im Original wird dort nicht „Rikudo Sennin“ benutzt, sondern „Rikudo no Shinsen“. Beides bedeutet in etwa „Eremit der Sechs Pfade“, aber im Deutschen steht dort fälschlicherweise „Rikudo Sennin“, was im Original nicht vorkommt.
Seite 87, Kitsuchis Eintrag: Hier fehlt seine Blutsverwandtschaft mit dem Tsuchikage.
Was ich generell nicht verstehe ist die Übersetzung von As und Killer Bs Namen. Zwar ist es für eine Änderung vermutlich schon zu spät, allerdings war doch offensichtlich, dass sie A und Killer B heißen und nicht Ay und Killerbee. Immerhin sind sie Teil der A-B-Kombo, es gibt den Charakter C (der von euch Shi genannt wird) und im japanischen Original wird Killer Bs Name doch sogar so übersetzt. Auch die Raikage heißen dort alle A und nicht Ay. Was haben sich eure Übersetzer bloß dabei gedacht? Nicht böse gemeint, aber diese Sache ist übersetzungstechnisch komplett daneben.
Seite 123, Dodais Bildunterschrift: Im Original steht „Sendai Raikage“, was nicht „Erster Raikage“ sondern „Vorheriger Raikage“ bzw. „Raikage der vorherigen Generation“ bedeutet, es ist also vom Dritten Raikage die Rede.
Seite 133, Box: Der Dritte Tsuchikage war ein Überlebender des dritten Krieges, nicht des zweiten.
Seite 187: Mei beherrscht nicht Suiton und Futton, sondern Yoton und Futton.
Seite 194: Yashamaru wird (mal wieder) als Frau bezeichnet. „Maru“ ist eine japanische Namensendung, die typischerweise für Jungennamen benutzt wird. Schon in den Schriften des To war dies falsch dargestellt.
Seite 217, unterer Text: Hier wurde statt Rikudo-Chibaku-Tensei fälschlicherweise Rikudo-Sen'nin-Tensei geschrieben.
Seite 226: Hier gibt es einen Typeset-Fehler, bei dem Shikamarus „Kagemane geschafft!“ auch dort steht, wo eigentlich „Hiden“ stehen müsste.
Bei den Techniken wurden ALLE Jutsu, die eigentlich „Kekkei Mora“ sind, als „Kekkei Genkai“ klassifiziert, also bspw. Amenominaka (Seite 230) oder Mugen-Tsukuyomi (Seite 295), aber auch die kleineren Jutsu wie „Togebari“ (Seite 323).
Seite 230, Amenominaka: Kaguya wendet die Technik nicht mit ihrem „Rin’negan“ an, sondern mit ihrem „Rin’ne-Sharingan“.
Seite 260: Hier fehlt der letzte Satz, vonwegen dass nur diejenigen, die alle fünf Chakranaturen beherrschen, Shinra Tensei benutzen können und es als „Kristall des Rinnegan“ bezeichnet werden kann.
Seite 283: Die Schriftart oben links ist Schreibschrift. Weiß nicht, ob das beabsichtigt ist, aber sie kommt sonst nirgendwo so vor, deshalb merke ich das hier mal an.
Seite 293: Die untere Technik heißt „Bocho-Gudodama“, nicht „Hocho-Gudodama“.
Seite 295: Hier steht fälschlicherweise „Rin’negan-Sharingan“ statt „Rin’ne-Sharingan“ im Text.
Seite 301: Ich glaube, bei Kaguyas Text fehlt ein Teil (der über ihr Dojutsu).


Nachtrag:


Der Erstauflage liegt gar keine Fuda bei, auf Seite 388. Das Inhaltsverzeichnis lügt also.

Seite 15, Aoda: Infrarot*S*trahlen -> Infrarot*s*trahlen
Seite 17, Box: mitanzuse*r*en -> mitanzuse*h*en
Seite 62, oben rechts: Madaras Plan sah nicht vor, Nagato mit Rin’ne-Tensei zu erwecken, sondern VON Nagato mit Rin’ne-Tensei erweckt zu werden, DANN die Kraft des Jubi zu erlangen und so weiter.
Seite 83, Gari: Erst kein Meister in Kekkei-Genkai UND Bakuton, sondern Meister seines Kekkei-Genkai, DEM Bakuton.
Seite 102, Shizune: Ihr medizinisches Können ragt nicht bei der Fünf-Kage-Konferenz heraus, dort war sie nämlich gar nicht anwesend. Im Original steht „Godaikoku“, also die fünf großen Ninjadörfer.
Seite 103, Shima: Die Bildunterschrift ist falsch. Die Schallwellen werden durch Senjutsu Chakra erschaffen, sie schmieden es nicht.
Seite 107: Das Jubi wird in der Bildunterschrift unten links als männlich (bzw. er) bezeichnet, während es im Text selbst geschlechtslos (bzw. es) ist.
Seite 109, Fuguki: Hier steht, dass Obito ihm klein beigeben musste. Zwar ist die Übersetzung nicht grundsätzlich verkehrt, aber da sie sich nie getroffen haben, hat sie keinen Sinn. Passender wäre bspw. „Überlegenheit anerkennen“ oder ähnliches.
Seite 111, Box unten links: Hier müsste „Itachi“ durch „Naruto“ ausgetauscht werden. Zwar steht auch im Original dort „Itachi“, doch vor vier Jahren kämpften Sasuke und Naruto am Tal des Schicksals miteinander, auch das dazugehörige Bild ist aus einem der damaligen Kapitel. Weiß natürlich nicht, inwiefern ihr solche Fehler korrigieren dürft.
Seite 112, Oberer Text: Die Shiro Zetsu sind nur aus Hashiramas Zellen und der Gedo Mazo entstanden, nicht auch aus den Zellen der Mazo.
Seite 112, Unterer Text: Sie „steuern“ nicht Kawarimi, sie „benutzen“ es. Ist immerhin ein Jutsu.
Seite 132, Bildunterschrift rechts unten: Typeset-Fehler, gleicher Text wie auf der folgenden Seite.

Seite 137, Bildunterschrift: Pakura besaß die größte Kampfkraft in Sunagakure, nicht die größte Kampfkraft, die auf Sand basiert.

Seite 259: Onokis Jutsu wird statt Kekki-Tota als Kekkei-Genkai klassifiziert.



 

^^
The funniest thing in my opinion is how they deliberately made A "Ay" and Killer B "Killerbee" (and C "Shi", J "Jay" and Blue B "Bluebee"). They even went as far as changing the background name and the A-B-Combo became the Ay-Bee-Combo. It's ridiculous, really.
Oh and YashaMARU is still a woman. Completely ignoring that "maru" is a typical ending for male names.


----------



## Bookworm (Jul 4, 2016)

Seelentau said:


> "The jutsu developed by Tobirama Senju were taken over by his students. Minato Namikaze for instance..." - Minato wasn't even Tobirama's student, lolololo.
> 
> Oh databook, you never fail to make me laugh.
> 
> Oh and I'm not going to translate anything from that book anymore. There's nothing interesting left.



What about Hanzo? Has anybody translated the whole entry of Hanzo yet? I mean like word for word.


----------



## Knyght (Jul 4, 2016)

Nope.


----------



## Seelentau (Jul 5, 2016)

It doesn't mention anything we didn't learn in the manga.


----------



## Platypus (Jul 5, 2016)

hbcaptain said:


> And also Sakumo's profile .



*Spoiler*: _Translated from German_ 




*Sakumo Hatake (P.142)*
Village: Konohagakure, Rank: Jonin

Ninja Registration Number: ?
Birthday: September 3 (age of death unknown, Virgo)
Height: 180cm, Weight: 65.7kg, Blood type: O
Character: bighearted, cares about his friends

_The "White Fang", the legend of Konoha – he fell into the gorge between law and emotion!_

He let his white blade flash and made it into a sharp sword, with which he cut darkness down. With his chakra-dagger in hand the fierce lion exceeded even the San-nin – he was a real ninja talent. But still, deep down in his heart this hero always swayed between the cold-bloodedness of the to-the-rules-devoted ('regel-treuen' = rule + loyal/faithful) ninja and the love, that he showed/had/felt for his friends…

[Image with Kakashi]

← With his insight he recognized a person's talent. He predicted to his beloved son, that Gai would become his rival.





Trolling said:


> What about Hanzo?



*Spoiler*: _Translated from German_ 




*Hanzo (P.147)*
Village: Amegakure, Rank: –

Ninja Registration Number: –
Birthday: February 12 (age of death unknown, Aquarius)
Height: 177cm, Weight: 58.6kg, Blood type: A
Character: self-assured, cautious

_The flame of his conviction flares up again in the with poison filled hero of Amegakure!_

The former village leader of Amegakure carries a sac of salamander poison with him as deadly weapon. Resurrected with the aid of Edotensei, he encounters Mifune in the Fourth Ninja World War – and he impresses upon him his conviction and his pride, which he himself in the end had lost during his life(time).

[Image of seppuku]

→ "Bringing peace to the ninja world" – he leaves his wish to Mifune and brings himself back to the afterworld.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Knyght (Jul 8, 2016)

Psst, @Platypus , mind hooking me up with  and ?


----------



## hbcaptain (Jul 8, 2016)

@Platypus : thanks for the translation, finally nothing new we already know about Sakumo's hype and his fighting style ,Hanzo's profil is even poorer, any new inforamtion about him .


----------



## hbcaptain (Jul 10, 2016)

Can anyone translate the 3rd and 4th Raikage's profiles please ?


----------



## Platypus (Jul 10, 2016)

knight504 said:


> Psst, @Platypus , mind hooking me up with  and ?





hbcaptain said:


> Can anyone translate the 3rd and 4th Raikage's profiles please ?


Posting the translations in the Collection thread.

→ threads/1012315​


----------



## Knyght (Jul 10, 2016)

Platypus said:


> Posting the translations in the Collection thread.
> 
> → threads/1012315​



Much appreciated, thank you.


----------



## hbcaptain (Jul 10, 2016)

A lot of pleasant new informations, thanks again for the translation .


----------



## Knyght (Jul 18, 2016)

Does Wood Release: Advent of a World of Flowering Trees mention whether sleep is the _only _effect it can cause with its pollen?


----------



## Sinedd (Jul 20, 2016)

knight504 said:


> Does Wood Release: Advent of a World of Flowering Trees mention whether sleep is the _only _effect it can cause with its pollen?



I translated for themselves from Japanese to Russian, with the aid of a dictionary and online translation, so I apologize if I shall bring misinformation. With English bad sign.
In apart from a standard text: rips in half the mountain, the rock drills, grows on the vast territory. Only speak for pollen.


----------



## Xel (Jul 25, 2016)

Is there anything new on C? I suppose not, but still, checking.


----------



## t0xeus (Aug 6, 2016)

Has the databook IV been ever fully translated and put together into one file? That would be useful.


----------



## NightingaleOfShadows (Dec 5, 2016)

Was there ever any information on the Paper Person of God technique the user Konan? I tried clicking the link and it just brings me back to the old decision thread. Please help


----------



## Platypus (Dec 6, 2016)

NightingaleOfShadows said:


> Was there ever any information on the Paper Person of God technique the user Konan? I tried clicking the link and it just brings me back to the old decision thread. Please help


That page was never fully translated, Turrin just paraphrased the interesting parts:


----------



## Rai (Dec 6, 2016)

It must have been a pain in the ass to find that post


----------



## Platypus (Dec 6, 2016)

ℜai said:


> It must have been a pain in the ass to find that post


https://naruversity.wordpress.com/fourth-databook-jutsu-files/

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## NightingaleOfShadows (Dec 6, 2016)

Platypus said:


> That page was never fully translated, Turrin just paraphrased the interesting parts:



Thanks man


----------



## Icelerate (Mar 8, 2017)

NightingaleOfShadows said:


> Was there ever any information on the Paper Person of God technique the user Konan? I tried clicking the link and it just brings me back to the old decision thread. Please help


 
Credit goes to Kiyoitsukikage.


----------



## Seekingsoul (Mar 10, 2017)

Konan probably product the most destructive force an Akatsuki member ever produced -- bar maybe Nagato's CT.

Think about it; *1* of her explosive tags is probably large wall/small building level. She produced *600 billion* of those. I'm not one that calc but that's probably around country level power right there.


----------



## Xel (Mar 10, 2017)

Seekingsoul said:


> Konan probably product the most destructive force an Akatsuki member ever produced -- bar maybe Nagato's CT.
> 
> Think about it; *1* of her explosive tags is probably large wall/small building level. She produced *600 billion* of those. I'm not one that calc but that's probably around country level power right there.



From TvTropes:


To meet the 600 billion quota, she would need to produce 228,159 paper seals every second for 1 month. That's 13,689,546 paper seals every minute; 821,372,779 paper seals every hour; And 19,712,946,700 paper seals every day for one month.

In 2007, all the _newspapers_ in the world only sell about 395 _m_illion copies per day (55 million in the U.S).

Assuming Konan's paper seals have the same dimensions as a standard playing card (63 mm x 88 mm), 600 billion paper seals would have a surface area of 3,326 kilometers squared. New York City has a surface area of 790 kilometers squared. Konan's papers could blot out the sun in New York City four times over.

A standard 52-card deck weights 94g. 11,538,461,500 decks could be made from Konan's paper: weighing at a total of 1,195,583 tons.

One ton of non-recycled office paper uses 24 trees (each tree 40 feet tall and 6-8 inches in diameter). Without ninja magic, 28,693,992 trees would have to be slaughtered.

The typical thickness of a playing card is 0.25mm. If Konan were to stack up all her paper, it would have a height of 150,000 kilometers. The diameter of Jupiter is only 142,984 kilometers. It would take a stack of over 11 Planet Earths to reach 150,000 kilometers.

The total volume of the paper at 831,600 cubic meters exceeds the volume of the BP oil spill at 4.9 million barrels or 780,000 cubic meters. Konan's papers could soak up the BP oil spill.

Konan's attack produced one billion explosions per second. If the amount of energy released from one of those explosions is equal to just one gram of TNT then the amount of energy release per second is equivalent to 1 kiloton of TNT. The total amount of energy released from the 10 minute onslaught is equivalent to 600 kilotons of TNT, which translates to 0.6 megatons. To put this into perspective:
The Little Boy atomic bomb exploded on Hiroshima with an energy of about 15 kilotons of TNT.
The highest yield nuclear weapon ever detonated was , at 50 megatons.
The variable-yield  in the current US arsenal have a maximum yield of exactly twice this estimate of Konan's total assault, at 1.2 megatons.
 of nuclear weapon yields suggests that _this estimate_ of Konan's assault would carry a _total_ yield of somewhere between the Ivy King and the B83.


Supposing four tags are the size of one book's leaf of paper, bound in sets of 200 leaves (400 pages), that's 800 tags per book. Squeeze those on to double sided bookshelves, eight shelves high, eight books per foot. Konan filled a library building, ten stories high, each story having twenty-two quarter mile long shelves. Imagine every sheet of paper in the French Bibliotheque Nationale exploding four times.

It would be simpler if Konan had some kind of doubling power where she could split paper bombs into double the number of equal sized paper bombs with a fixed input of time and chakra. If she had, starting with a single paper bomb she would only have to employ this jutsu ceiling(lg2(6,000,000,000)) = 33 times. Then again, the implications of allowing such a jutsu to operate without bound are catastrophic- even according to the highest estimate, it would only take 186 applications of the jutsu for the mass of produced paper bombs to exceed that of the observable universe.

Reactions: Informative 5


----------



## Seekingsoul (Mar 10, 2017)

Thanks for that perspective. I didn't quite imagine the full implications of that number.

Wasn't she responsible for taking Sasori in as well as defeating a Jin all by herself? The amount of paper she was able to produce at a time certainly gives credence to her position as the second in command of Akatsuki.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Klue (Mar 10, 2017)

syntheticsound said:


> From TvTropes:
> 
> 
> To meet the 600 billion quota, she would need to produce 228,159 paper seals every second for 1 month. That's 13,689,546 paper seals every minute; 821,372,779 paper seals every hour; And 19,712,946,700 paper seals every day for one month.
> ...

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Xel (Mar 10, 2017)

Klue said:


>



"There's no kill like overkill" - Konan, probably.


----------

